# Another landmark lost in Wellston



## JimP

Things were looking up a year and a half ago when I posted the re-opening of the *Lumberjack Lodge* and restaurant on Seaman rd.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3590711&postcount=1
An *update *on that one is that it's up for sale again.

Last year the *Deer Horn* closed due to the passing of one of the principals...litigation is tying up any reopening.

Then it was the *Trout Scout* smokehouse that closed.

*Now* the *Wellston Hardware/*Gas station on the corner of Seaman and M55 has closed.
No more hot breakfast sandwiches before the trip...:sad:

I hope it reopens, lots of those obscure plumbing and electrical parts in back cannot be found at the big box stores.

Now the only place for real 100% gas is pump#3 at the Mini-Mart in Brethren.
$4.29 this afternoon.

On the positive side, *The Stockade* down by Pine Creek will be opening again soon, however there is no liquor license.


----------



## diztortion

Bummer..

I have a feeling the future will continue to be bleak for that area.


----------



## skip tumalu

Man that's a bummer! Always liked stopping in there for goods when I was in the area fishing/hunting/camping. Always good people working there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carsonr2

jimp said:


> *Now* the *Wellston Hardware/*Gas station on the corner of Seaman and M55 has closed.


Really, that sucks....hadn't been by there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jpphish

Drive the 'human herd' to the big cities. Easier to 'control' when they are all in 1 place. Long live the Wellston's of the world. So sad.


----------



## ESOX

As long as that cool younger guy with the auto parts store on 55 is able to keep it going, there is always hope.


----------



## stelmon

That sucks! That is the only place I go for other stuff then fishing gear.


----------



## JimP

stelmon said:


> That sucks! That is the only place I go for other stuff then fishing gear.


Dublin store is next closest for other things like hardware, ammo and outdoor gear...
They've already seen an increase of sales in those departments.

Town and Country west of Pappy's has tools and other odds and ends too.

One's loss is another's gain.


----------



## Steve

I was going to post about this too. Was up there this past weekend. Had to slow down and bow my head on the way out of town for Wellston hardware. God knows I did my part to keep them open this summer.


----------



## JimP

Steve said:


> I was going to post about this too. Was up there this past weekend. Had to slow down and bow my head on the way out of town for Wellston hardware. God knows I did my part to keep them open this summer.


Here too working on the new home.
They even tried opening 24 hrs for a while, goodness knows everything else on M55 closes from M37 to Manistee after 9:00pm.


----------



## colvinch

Just did my part last weekend to infuse some $$$ into that area, had our annual canoe trip with 40 people there, and we dumped alot of money there. Wish we could do that more


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I was in Wellston in Aug. and noticed that the Welston Inn has been closed for a while. What happened to that one? It used to be a popular place.

When I turned 21 I remember making the M55 run starting a the Buckhorn Inn, then the Stockade, then Star Corners, then the Eastlake Bar. Anybody remember all those places?


----------



## Toga

It's a darn shame the hardware store closed up. That place was amazing. If you wanted it they had it. All packed into a tiny little shoe box of a gas station. They will be missed.

TS The Wellston inn has been closed for quite some time. At least 3 years now  The last owners took a good shot at it. Upgraded the menu and were turning out some awesome chow. The food was better than I ever remember it and my memory goes back to the 80's. The downfall was the lack of traffic to the area and it was too pricy for most of the locals................. at least the few who could afford to eat out on occasion. 

The whole area seems like a ghost town these days. 

Any who do go up please try to support what is left of the local businesses so they are there when you need them for return trips.


----------



## Hawkman

Have a place in Wellston for the past 30 yrs., ever since they outlaw snagging, quads on roadways, the lack of snow, the money into the area has been going down hill :sad:


----------



## steeler

Trophy Specialist said:


> I was in Wellston in Aug. and noticed that the Welston Inn has been closed for a while. What happened to that one? It used to be a popular place.
> 
> When I turned 21 I remember making the M55 run starting a the Buckhorn Inn, then the Stockade, then Star Corners, then the Eastlake Bar. Anybody remember all those places?


Wellston inn has been closed for years. God knows they tried to keep it open. I stayed ther once in the main lodge.


----------



## Scott K

I'm not sad that the Lumberjack closed up. I haven't been satisfied with their service for several years. It's a shame about the others mentioned ITT.

Though it's a bit of a drive from Welston, Twin Creek recently reopened (without the liquor license). That was my favorite in the area. I hope to try them again soon. Hopefully the food is still good.


----------



## JimP

Scott K said:


> I'm not sad that the Lumberjack closed up. I haven't been satisfied with their service for several years. It's a shame about the others mentioned ITT.
> 
> Though it's a bit of a drive from Wellston, Twin Creek recently reopened (without the liquor license). That was my favorite in the area. I hope to try them again soon. Hopefully the food is still good.


Lumberjack is not actually closed from what I can see, just a new For Sale sign in front. And I agree on the slow service, tried it 6-7 times at different times of day.

Kozy Kitchen has improved dramatically...the place to go for a meal now.
They have a massive stuffed hash brown that's a hearty breakfast...
Crispy hash browns, folded over a massive filling of smoked ham, mushrooms, peppers and cheese. My wife and I split one and it's plenty.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

The hardware closed due to family health issues. Basically the kids are just too lazy to want to keep it going. 

The Deerhorn closed because the owner got into trouble with the law and as such could not hold a liquor license. Cocaine is a hell of a drug. 

Most people are heading north for great food and service at Trax bar and grill in Brethren. Plus, much better river access on the north side. 

Since the MIniMart was bought by Blarney Castle the shelves are always stocked, breakfast sandwiches are always plentiful, coffee is great, and pizza/subs available for order. 

North of the river is where it's happening now.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Should also add that Fischers will be moving their operations to the industrial park in Kaleva. Basically the township pushed them out...didn't want their tax revenue I guess.


----------



## camp42

Man that sucks. We used to always go there after we got done fishing in the morning for a breakfast sandwich. Sad to hear that. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimP

TippyDweller said:


> Yes, now we're down to Kozy, and Lumberjack. Colleen made a good try at Wellston...but couldn't sustain it. Saw more activity at The Lumberjack yesterday than previous. I think Garlets may be gone for good. You would never know it had been there. Have seen quite a few snowmobiles in town. Trails are excellent!!


Only a rumor overheard at the post office this morning:
Colleen may be looking at the Wellston hardware site for a cafe...
Great exposure, but then so were her others...

A long time owner of a bar or restaurant with a small or no mortgage/rent can afford to heat a place. He can still charge $2-$3 for a couple eggs and toast...or under $2 for a beer.

New folks trying to make a go of the same property have to earn more than double that just to break even with utilities and loan/rent payments/taxes.


----------



## stickbow shooter

jimp said:


> Only a rumor overheard at the post office this morning:
> Colleen may be looking at the Wellston hardware site for a cafe...
> Great exposure, but then so were her others...
> 
> A long time owner of a bar or restaurant with a small or no mortgage/rent can afford to heat a place. He can still charge $2-$3 for a couple eggs and toast...or under $2 for a beer.
> 
> New folks trying to make a go of the same property have to earn more than double that just to break even with utilities and loan/rent payments/taxes.


 I have herd that Blarny Castle is buying the old hardware. And the deer horn has been sold to the owner of stockade and Kozy will have a new owner this spring. Its been a long winter so far lol. The only one I think is going to happen is the Kozy deal. I wish they would all open. Since Garlets is done I would think the corner of 55 and 37 would be a great place for a Mcdonalds or White Castle, or a Duncan Donuts .


----------



## TippyDweller

Yes, I heard the same news about Blarney Castle buying the old hardware. Wish it could be a decent mom & pop diner though instead of a gas station. They have a manopoly everywhere now. That's interesting about Kozy and the Deer Horn. It seems like granny's would be a good location. Personally don't want to see any fast food franchises though with real crap food. Yech!:sad:


----------



## stickbow shooter

TippyDweller said:


> Yes, I heard the same news about Blarney Castle buying the old hardware. Wish it could be a decent mom & pop diner though instead of a gas station. They have a manopoly everywhere now. That's interesting about Kozy and the Deer Horn. It seems like granny's would be a good location. Personally don't want to see any fast food franchises though with real crap food. Yech!:sad:


 I was thinking of jobs, but Donuts and good coffee would be a plus. lol. We have to drive to Wesco in Manistee or Cadillac to get them now.


----------



## TippyDweller

stickbow shooter said:


> I was thinking of jobs, but Doughnuts and good coffee would be a plus.lol


We were playing with putting a sign out front on a tree just saying "PIE, COFFEE, CHILI." for fishermen. 
:lol:


----------



## stickbow shooter

One thing I miss about the old hardware , The breakfast sandwiches . If you were in a hurry just stop in and grab one. They were always hot and good. I wonder if you could put a food truck down by the dam ? They had something similar at Andys Bait shop in brethren this snagging season,( I mean when the salmon were in,) that thing was packed , They had the best smelling Barbique . I had to torcher my self every day by driving by and picking my son up from Football practice.


----------



## TippyDweller

stickbow shooter said:


> One thing I miss about the old hardware , The breakfast sandwiches . If you were in a hurry just stop in and grab one. They were always hot and good. I wonder if you could put a food truck down by the dam ? They had something similar at Andys Bait shop in brethren this snagging season,( I mean when the salmon were in,) that thing was packed , They had the best smelling Barbique . I had to torcher my self every day by driving by and picking my son up from Football practice.


That would be neat but Consumers would have to OK it probably and it would have to be licensed, etc. The cottage food law says baked goods are ok if you make them at home to sell but not anything requiring heat or cold to keep them. So soup or chili would not work.maybe not even coffee? So pies and cookies and even donuts would be legal without a bunch of laws and regulations.


----------



## TippyDweller

http://www.michigan.gov/mobi/mdard/0,,7-125-50772_45851-240577--,00.html


----------



## JimP

We just came home after a week in Vegas, found new signs on a couple local eateries.

First, two great and personable waitresses from Dagmar's Kozy Kitchen have made a leap.

Annie has taken over the Kozy...it's now "*Annie's Kozy Kitchen*".
Same great food and hours.
https://www.facebook.com/Annieskozykitchen

Mel made a move down the road and reopened the restaurant at the Motel just east of the M55 market.
"*Mel's Country Café*". 
Breakfast anytime, home cooking and fresh made buns breads and rolls.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mels-Country-Cafe/292880314194774

You can't go wrong with either one, if there are overflows we now have an alterative.

Best wishes to both of them for success...


----------



## irishmanusa

Glad things are starting to grow again. Hope the economy will continue to grow and more small business will thrive in our State. 

Thanks for the update Jimp.


----------



## Hawkman

Good news, now another gas station would help. Driving over to Dublin or down to M-37 this winter to get gas for the sleds was a pain.


----------



## Steve

Hawkman said:


> Good news, now another gas station would help. Driving over to Dublin or down to M-37 this winter to get gas for the sleds was a pain.


What is wrong with the Whitetail Market in Wellston for gas?


----------



## Hawkman

Whitetail is a Great Place, good pizza !!

New Sled needed 90 or better, I know some will run on less but I wanted to make sure I was using higher octane under warranty


----------



## stickbow shooter

Hawkman said:


> Good news, now another gas station would help. Driving over to Dublin or down to M-37 this winter to get gas for the sleds was a pain.


BP bought the old hardware last year,I haven't heard if they are going to reopen it though.


----------



## TippyDweller

jimp , thanks for posting the info on the new eateries!! This is really good news. It was getting to be pretty slim pickins' around Wellston. We will be permanent residents up there in May. We had four full price offers on our place down here in Dexter in three days! Accepted one last night and the other three still want to be back ups! Could not ask for better luck. The market is hot down here. We are almost done fixing up our place on Tippy Dam Rd. too...worked on it all year on weekends. Some of the drives up this winter were pretty hairy but we didn't care. Can't wait to get up there. That lemon merengue(sp?) pie at Mel's looks amazing! I guess Garlets is definitely dead now. You'd never know it was there.


----------



## Forestlodge2015

jimp said:


> Things were looking up a year and a half ago when I posted the re-opening of the *Lumberjack Lodge* and restaurant on Seaman rd.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3590711&postcount=1
> An *update *on that one is that it's up for sale again.
> 
> Last year the *Deer Horn* closed due to the passing of one of the principals...litigation is tying up any reopening.
> 
> Then it was the *Trout Scout* smokehouse that closed.
> 
> *Now* the *Wellston Hardware/*Gas station on the corner of Seaman and M55 has closed.
> No more hot breakfast sandwiches before the trip...:sad:
> 
> I hope it reopens, lots of those obscure plumbing and electrical parts in back cannot be found at the big box stores.
> 
> Now the only place for real 100% gas is pump#3 at the Mini-Mart in Brethren.
> $4.29 this afternoon.
> 
> On the positive side, *The Stockade* down by Pine Creek will be opening again soon, however there is no liquor license.



Here's an update for you. The lumberjack has closed again. I just bought the place in January. Returning it to its roots! The Forest Lodge www.wellstonforestlodge.com. The restaurant will not be ready this year, but the lady that just bought the Wellston inn, will be letting us take that over for now. So we will be putting to historic amazing property back to the roots! Doing what needs to be done. Oh, and the stockade closed about a month ago. Along with a bunch of other motel places. But we are working on bringin it back! We love this place!!


----------



## TippyDweller

Forestlodge2015 said:


> Here's an update for you. The lumberjack was an illegal restaurant up until 2014. I just bought the place in January. Returning it to its roots! The Forest Lodge www.wellstonforestlodge.com. The restaurant will not be ready this year, but the lady that just bought the Wellston inn, will be letting us take that over for now. So we will be putting to historic amazing property back to the roots! Doing what needs to be done. Oh, and the stockade closed about a month ago. Along with a bunch of other motel places. But we are working on bringin it back! We love this place!!


This is good news. I really hope you are a big success! I went to your Facebook page and you have done a nice job with the rooms and common spaces. When do you plan on opening up the Wellston Inn kitchen again?


----------



## Forestlodge2015

Labor Day weekend! Soft opening with limited menu first two days full menu after that!


----------



## stickbow shooter

Good luck on your business opening.


----------



## Forestlodge2015

stickbow shooter said:


> Good luck on your business opening.


Thank you and of course come back up and stay everyone! And enjoy some great new/different food  enjoy the fishing and hunting seasons coming up!!!


----------



## TK81

Forestlodge2015 said:


> Thank you and of course come back up and stay everyone! And enjoy some great new/different food  enjoy the fishing and hunting seasons coming up!!!


I will spread the word. Already started.


----------



## Steve

Forestlodge2015 said:


> Here's an update for you. The lumberjack has closed again. I just bought the place in January. Returning it to its roots! The Forest Lodge www.wellstonforestlodge.com. The restaurant will not be ready this year, but the lady that just bought the Wellston inn, will be letting us take that over for now. So we will be putting to historic amazing property back to the roots! Doing what needs to be done. Oh, and the stockade closed about a month ago. Along with a bunch of other motel places. But we are working on bringin it back! We love this place!!


Best of luck to you.


----------



## Big Fun

I drove through Wellston today on my way home from a family reunion in TC and it was a sad shell of its former self. It looked one step above Beirut! All kinds of buildings closed and boarded up without the grass mowed. Even the tackle shop on the man drag looked like it would blow over in a strong wind. Sad to see this happen. I have so many great memories from this town from when I was younger. If the DNR is allowed to continue to miss manage our fish and game resources every little town North of US 10 will look this way. When the rivers had salmon runs and there was more than 3 deer in the National Forest it was worth a drive up there for a weekend. No reason to head that way now. 

Big Fun


----------



## Steve

Big Fun said:


> No reason to head that way now.
> 
> Big Fun


Sure there is.... solitude.


----------



## Forestlodge2015

Steve said:


> Sure there is.... solitude.


Peace and quiet. Nature. Adventure. Supporting local mom and pops and the tiny towns


----------



## Ranger Ray

Was up in the area at a friends place Thursday and Friday. The number of for sale signs is unreal. Nataka was busy.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Big Fun said:


> I drove through Wellston today on my way home from a family reunion in TC and it was a sad shell of its former self. It looked one step above Beirut! All kinds of buildings closed and boarded up without the grass mowed. Even the tackle shop on the man drag looked like it would blow over in a strong wind. Sad to see this happen. I have so many great memories from this town from when I was younger. If the DNR is allowed to continue to miss manage our fish and game resources every little town North of US 10 will look this way. When the rivers had salmon runs and there was more than 3 deer in the National Forest it was worth a drive up there for a weekend. No reason to head that way now.
> 
> Big Fun


Everyone loves a positive thinker !

L & O


----------



## TippyDweller

Big Fun said:


> I drove through Wellston today on my way home from a family reunion in TC and it was a sad shell of its former self. It looked one step above Beirut! All kinds of buildings closed and boarded up without the grass mowed. Even the tackle shop on the man drag looked like it would blow over in a strong wind. Sad to see this happen. I have so many great memories from this town from when I was younger. If the DNR is allowed to continue to miss manage our fish and game resources every little town North of US 10 will look this way. When the rivers had salmon runs and there was more than 3 deer in the National Forest it was worth a drive up there for a weekend. No reason to head that way now.
> 
> Big Fun


Still plenty of reason to come to a place 20 miles from the nearest town and 30 some from the nearest freeway. As others said, nature, peace and quiet, The Manistee, the Little Manistee, Bear Creek, the backwaters, the Manistee River Trail, the North Country Trail, the small uncrowded Lakes, a trip over to Lake Michigan where you can walk the beach or just enjoy the big water. Kayaking, fishing from a boat or from the shore, photographing wildlife, exploring the two-tracks and finding new places, eating your meals at restaurant owned by friendly locals not corporations. Getting provisions at the Dublin General store or a nice steak at the M-55 cut by Jim, the owner. Why not be a part of keeping the small places alive instead of spreading negativity? We chose the place for our retirement for all of the reasons above. We never want to go back to "civilization" as we knew it.


----------



## JimP

Forestlodge2015 said:


> Here's an update for you. The lumberjack has closed again. I just bought the place in January. Returning it to its roots! The Forest Lodge www.wellstonforestlodge.com. The restaurant will not be ready this year, but the lady that just bought the Wellston inn, will be letting us take that over for now. So we will be putting to historic amazing property back to the roots! Doing what needs to be done. Oh, and the stockade closed about a month ago. Along with a bunch of other motel places. But we are working on bringin it back! We love this place!!





Forestlodge2015 said:


> Labor Day weekend! Soft opening with limited menu first two days full menu after that!





Forestlodge2015 said:


> Thank you and of course come back up and stay everyone! And enjoy some great new/different food  enjoy the fishing and hunting seasons coming up!!!


----------



## TippyDweller

jimp said:


> View attachment 187420


Well I just drove by the Whitetail. It's for sale. Big sign.


----------



## Steve

TippyDweller said:


> Well I just drove by the Whitetail. It's for sale. Big sign.


Yikes :SHOCKED:


----------



## B.Jarvinen

If you are looking for a nice meal in the evenings, 'bout ten miles east of Wellston is a small resort called Coyote Crossing. About a mile south of M-55 where you would otherwise turn north to Caberfae - 13 Rd. You have to know it is there as advertising signs aren't permitted on M-55 through there and only a small MDOT sign mentions it. Nice laid-back little place with a good kitchen.

I was hoping someone would rebuild Garlets Corner's restaurant there at M-55 & M-37, always my favorite local eatery.

So people are lazy and addicted to electronics these days = more space to enjoy the great north woods.


----------



## The Ghettoblaster

Forestlodge2015 said:


> Thank you and of course come back up and stay everyone! And enjoy some great new/different food  enjoy the fishing and hunting seasons coming up!!!


Best of luck in your re-openings! We'll be sure to stop in a check them out!

We have a cabin in Wellston and my wife and kids have been up there all summer (they are dreading coming back home to the concrete jungle in a few weeks). It's good to see some places being restored making a comeback in the area! 

I was a little worried how Meijer opening at 55 and 31 would impact the area but The Dublin Store has still been busy the few times I've stopped in this summer. I try not to go anywhere during the weekends when I'm up there but I've stopped in for some quick hardware purchases, etc and they were packed!

We REALLY like Traks Bar in Brethren. I found out shortly after our first visit that my step-mom's cousin owns the place. Great food, cold beer and reasonable prices! Great family atmosphere and a nice place to catch the ballgame on tv, etc! We stop in about once a week or every other week.

I'm ready for my fall weekends up north!


----------



## Forestlodge2015

Steve said:


> Yikes :SHOCKED:



If they had maybe one more regular pump or something I think they'd be fine. But again, winters coming. A lot of snowbirds (like our grandpa) just wants to leave Wellston and move to Florida. I think that's a lot of it. But who knows. The elders are leaving and no new young blood actually wants to get in and get their hands dirty. That's my opinion tho... Below is the quote I wanted lol


----------



## Forestlodge2015

TippyDweller said:


> Well I just drove by the Whitetail. It's for sale. Big sign.


----------



## eye-sore

If you want to see the future, take a ride along the shore of lake Huron. It makes the west side look like a a metropolitan city. Sad to see all those vacant pieces of history that were hundreds of years old, now sitting empty.


----------



## Raylaser

eye-sore said:


> If you want to see the future, take a ride along the shore of lake Huron. It makes the west side look like a a metropolitan city. Sad to see all those vacant pieces of history that were hundreds of years old, now sitting empty.


The shame of all this is that much of the decline could have been prevented but not all of it. Because all of us on these threads are avid outdoors people we like to equate all the economic ills of the smaller remote towns to the perceived loss of hunting and fishing options. And while much of that is true, the biggest economic impact is a mismanaged state and federal government that has taken away the ability of small town business owners and residents to decide their futures and have given that power to the government.

We The People, need to take back the government from bureaucrats and vote in people that will fight for our rights and not for their guaranteed lifetime politician's retirement check and healthcare. 

I know it's off topic (somewhat) but it is the truth and is the main cause of our losses in the Great White North. This along with the decline in some of our hunting and fishing opportunities is just a bad combination. If we could change the focus of government and get some solid self-sustaining salmonoid fishery established throughout the state, I believe we would see many of these little hamlets restored. Maybe not to their full former glory but to a degree that would make the areas lively again. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## eye-sore

Well said.....I was referring to the once busy port towns. That damn obama, I'm telling ya


----------



## Raylaser

eye-sore said:


> Well said.....I was referring to the once busy port towns. That damn obama, I'm telling ya


Thanks Eye-Sore, well said yourself!!! I completely understood your reference to the port towns along Huron. The decline in Chinook & Coho Salmon fishing was bad enough to those areas, then you close Wurtsmith AFB and make other bonehead decisions about how to redistribute the wealth and the next thing you know we are heading into another recession that boarders on a depression. Industrial manufacturing states like MI can't absorb the shock of so many jobs lost to overseas cheap labor, and now they just want to bring the cheap labor here instead. That will further burden the economy as we have to pay the bill to give them all the freebies while they become viable working citizens (if they even do at all, most will suck off the government giveaway programs). Guess what, that means less for the government to spend on wildlife preservation projects and that my friends directly effects what you and I love to do most - fish and hunt this great land!

OK,I will get off my soapbox. We now return you to our regularly scheduled thread program. This was only a test of the national I'm Fed-Up Broadcasting System!!! LOL


----------



## TK81

Started hanging out around Irons in about 75 as a 12 year old. Couple different family friends had cabins in the area. My observations / theories on what contributed to the decline: More "two working parent" families made it harder to get away. The decline of disposable income for "middle class" working families, and the final straw...our youth's fascination with gaming, phones, and other electronic devices. A lot of kids have no interest in hunting shrooms or cutting wood or shooting squirrrels, etc. Hauled my buddy's kid all over the UP and Northwest Michigan to some of the finest fishing holes one could wish for. All he wanted to do was stay in the tent or camper and play on his X Box or Playstation. I owned a cabin on the corner of Peacock and Connelly from 87 to 02 with three other friends. Over the years, they too lost interest in heading up every weekend after a hectic work week. I hated to sell, but my work became more demanding as well. Now I just haul a camper or find a cheap motel when I can get away. I miss the good old days when 6 or 8 of us would fish all day and drink all night. And I'm sure the greater Dublin area misses our money as well.


----------



## Raylaser

GVDocHoliday said:


> Yeep. I'm in there as well. Wife and I haven't had cable TV since we graduated from college back in 2006/2007. We have DLS interwebs but rely on our smart phone plans multiple times on a daily basis to part with those. River Data, weather, GPS, plat book software, youtube instructionals, etc. The google search function paired up with google maps has saved me a combined months in time saved when traveling.
> 
> Now I also drive 10yo vehicles, and cable TV/satellite is something we have never missed once. I have friends that make half what my wife and I make and they have the 100.00+/month satelite plans, 2,000.00/month in autoloans/insurance....it's ridiculous.


Hey Guys, very encouraging to hear this type of info from people in your age group, very commendable!!! Keep up the passion and make sure to pass it along to your kids, I love to see young moms and dads sharing the outdoors with their children, building that same desire in them from a young age. The electronic entertainment age has its benefits but there are fewer benefits than detriments in my opinion! Fish On Guys!


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Starting them young. Actually sitting in the hospital as my wife and I just had our second. This is my 3yo last week:


----------



## Raylaser

Gotta love it GV!!! Congrats on your second born as well, God Bless you and your family, hope mom and baby are both healthy and well. I have a daughter (now 34 y/o) who loved to fish as a kid. Here daughter loves to fish too. It is a trickle-down effect that starts with mom and dad. Kudos to you both!!


----------



## RobW

jimp said:


> It’s a tough go almost anywhere for these local landmarks.
> The original owners that built a tavern, market or cabins in the 50’s - 60’s – 70’s are looking to sell out and retire.
> They had a decent life and income in the business after paying off the mortgage, grandfathered valuation (taxes), long established and loyal customer base. They could still sell a burger for $3.95 and a beer for $2.00 and make a living. A new owner has to contend with a mortgage, new tax structure, new regulations & fees, new insurances, modernization & repairs, higher commodity and utility costs, not to mention the dwindling customer base.
> The new owner has to sell a burger for $7.50 and a beer for $3.50 to break even. Catch 22 says that increase causes some of the customer base to buy a 6 pack and stay home.
> In the heyday of the Big 3, all the overtime became expendable income.
> Enter the next catch 22, recreational cabins, acreage, toys... all were acquired and were used extensively.
> Now in retirement, these folks are on fixed income and the travel, upkeep and taxes are a burden so they’re selling out.
> New owners are working their fannies off to keep up and have less time to recreate.
> Hence dwindling customer base from another direction.


This is what happened in northern michigan in a nutshell. Flint in macrocosm. You can't remove 100s of thousands of family sustaining manufacturing jobs (which created wealth in reality, as opposed to today's banking economy) without paying the piper.


----------



## Raylaser

RobW said:


> This is what happened in northern michigan in a nutshell. Flint in macrocosm. You can't remove 100s of thousands of family sustaining manufacturing jobs (which created wealth in reality, as opposed to today's banking economy) without paying the piper.


Amen to that RobW!!


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Saw two 8-9 year olds loading firewood into their dad's pick-up out in the woods the other day. Country boys can survive.


----------



## Raylaser

B.Jarvinen said:


> Saw two 8-9 year olds loading firewood into their dad's pick-up out in the woods the other day. Country boys can survive.


I think much of the nation is in for a shock pretty soon. Those of us with survival skills will fare much better!! 
Molon Labe!!


----------



## Forestlodge2015

Just to let the few who may have wanted an update on food in Wellston... Jackies place in irons is closing or selling now, and ours is on delay not because of anything but paperwork and important things getting lost in the mail ..  but it's coming!!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## stickbow shooter

I haven't been to Jackies in a few years or the Oak Grove either since Mark Sold it.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Is the black bear inn still in business? I used to go up all the time with parents and we would stay there.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Geez apperently I really wanted to know.. sorry guys


----------



## stickbow shooter

Mr Burgundy said:


> Is the black bear inn still in business? I used to go up all the time with parents and we would stay there.


No it's closed. I didn't answer because I just seen your post.


----------



## saltydog47

jimp said:


> Things were looking up a year and a half ago when I posted the re-opening of the *Lumberjack Lodge* and restaurant on Seaman rd.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3590711&postcount=1
> An *update *on that one is that it's up for sale again.
> 
> Last year the *Deer Horn* closed due to the passing of one of the principals...litigation is tying up any reopening.
> 
> Then it was the *Trout Scout* smokehouse that closed.
> 
> *Now* the *Wellston Hardware/*Gas station on the corner of Seaman and M55 has closed.
> No more hot breakfast sandwiches before the trip...:sad:
> 
> I hope it reopens, lots of those obscure plumbing and electrical parts in back cannot be found at the big box stores.
> 
> Now the only place for real 100% gas is pump#3 at the Mini-Mart in Brethren.
> $4.29 this afternoon.
> 
> On the positive side, *The Stockade* down by Pine Creek will be opening again soon, however there is no liquor license.


If I'm not mistaken the gas station/hardware closed a couple of years ago.


----------



## steeler

saltydog47 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the gas station/hardware closed a couple of years ago.


Looks like it. I swung by there this past spring and was quite disappointed to see that. Back in the old days when I fished Tippy that was one of my stops. I guess there must not be enough business there.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

steeler said:


> Looks like it. I swung by there this past spring and was quite disappointed to see that. Back in the old days when I fished Tippy that was one of my stops. I guess there must not be enough business there.


The owner died and the kids had no interest in running it.


----------



## steeler

GVDocHoliday said:


> The owner died and the kids had no interest in running it.


So sorry to hear that. It was a great store.


----------



## wolverm

And they had awesome breakfast sandwiches


----------



## KalamazooKid

Forestlodge2015 said:


> Just to let the few who may have wanted an update on food in Wellston... Jackies place in irons is closing or selling now, and ours is on delay not because of anything but paperwork and important things getting lost in the mail ..  but it's coming!!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Dang, that's where I had my bachelor party 24 years ago! Back when it was the Elk Tavern. We were all camping and rented a bus to take us to the bar (and back of course). By the time we drank all of the bottles of liquor and danced the night away the owner met us at the door and shook our hands saying "this is the best night ever" (in terms of sales $). Good times.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

noticed the other day that The Stockade closed up again already


----------



## stickbow shooter

YEP, they didn't run it very well. I know a few people that worked there. They wanted employees to come in and work for awhile then go home and return for the rest of a shift. I think they should of opened the Deer Horn ( it's better location and on a snowmobile trail ) instead. The same guy owns both plus Traks in Brethren.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I figured something was happening there when one of there managers started working at the dollar store in Wellston.


----------



## here2

Sad about olesons but no way do they pull in 100k a week let alone a month. I'm sure it wasn't just miejer though I'm sure Glen's or whatever was hurting them too.


----------



## Steve

I worry about the Dublin store.


----------



## Albaman

here2 said:


> Sad about olesons but no way do they pull in 100k a week let alone a month. I'm sure it wasn't just miejer though I'm sure Glen's or whatever was hurting them too.


We have both a Glen's and an Olesons in town, prices are about the same in each store but both are more expensive than Meijers.


----------



## Jimbos

Albaman said:


> We have both a Glen's and an Olesons in town, prices are about the same in each store but both are more expensive than Meijers.


If you're talking about Petoskey, D&W, formally Glen's has turned into a horrible ripoff since the change over, where Olesons gets 80% of my business.


----------



## Albaman

Jimbos said:


> If you're talking about Petoskey, D&W, formally Glen's has turned into a horrible ripoff since the change over, where Olesons gets 80% of my business.


Nah I disagree, Glenns was no cheaper than it is now. Hey but what the heck! I just don't give either of them or Meijers my custom.


----------



## JimP

here2 said:


> Sad about olesons but no way do they pull in 100k a week let alone a month. I'm sure it wasn't just miejer though I'm sure Glen's or whatever was hurting them too.


Couldn't tell ya the weekly sales total, just that it was said they lost $100K in total sales a week.
When my one son graduated HS and night managed a Wendy's, his close out each night averaged over $3,500.00,
That was 25 years ago.
A lot more customers and a lot bigger tabs in a grocery store that size than a $7 meal at Wendy's.


----------



## stickbow shooter

When my wife was manager at the store at the corners of 37 and 55. I use to do the bank deposits for her. I can tell you it had 75,000 dollar weekends. As for the Dublin store, it is not going anywhere. That place is a goldmine. Gregg has it made.


----------



## drenthp

I love that area and it is so sad what has happened up there. Back in the day my Grandfather owned the bar that is now Jackie's Place up there. I have spent some of my favorite summers fishing and hunting anything and everything!


----------



## drenthp

stickbow shooter said:


> Was your grandfather's name John Winkle ?



Yes! That was my grandfather's name! May I ask how you knew him?


----------



## stickbow shooter

drenthp said:


> Yes! That was my grandfather's name! May I ask how you knew him?


I just knew him when he owned the bar, my in-laws were friends with him. I got a bluetick from him and hunted ***** with her for a while. I believe everyone in the area knew of John. He was a good guy.


----------



## drenthp

I'm glad to here that! I wasn't around during the time he owned the bar but he sure did instill his love of hunting and fishing into me. I vaguely remember his blue tick and walker hounds he ran.


----------



## JimP

The bulldozer and excavator hit yesterday.
The "Stockade" is gone.
It went for auction last month, nice little streamside property on Pine creek..
Haven't heard what will be going in, if anything.


----------



## TK81

jimp said:


> The bulldozer and excavator hit yesterday.
> The "Stockade" is gone.
> It went for auction last month, nice little streamside property on Pine creek..
> Haven't heard what will be going in, if anything.
> View attachment 233562


Thanks for the update. Definitely feeling a bit saddened looking at your pictures. I spent a lot of money there back in the 80's and 90's. Lots of burritos and beers. We didn't have a TV at our cabin, so we watched a few MSU vs M games there as well.


----------



## Fishndude

Out with the old, in with the new. The Stockade was looking pretty rundown, and tattered that last 5 years, or so. Obviously not worth saving, if it was torn down. Now something new can be built, or the land can revert back to natural. 

The only thing that never changes, is that everything changes. I, too, have some fond memories of the Stockade. And the Wellston Inn. Memories are good for me.


----------



## reelnsteel

Steve said:


> I worry about the Dublin store.


I worry about M55 Market. I try to buy as much stuff from them as I can, great people there and good meat selection right out of the old style meat coolers, have to help the locals as much as we can was disappointed when a Dollar General store went up there


----------



## stickbow shooter

I have heard that the same guy that bought the corners of 55 &37 , has purchased it and is going to make canoe livery there. He also bought three houses and sclomers canoe livery and enchanted acres in Irons.


----------



## Steve

reelnsteel said:


> I worry about M55 Market. I try to buy as much stuff from them as I can, great people there and good meat selection right out of the old style meat coolers, have to help the locals as much as we can was disappointed when a Dollar General store went up there


Good point. I also worry about the Whitetail market. If it goes, I have to go a long ways to get gas in my sled.


----------



## Steve

stickbow shooter said:


> I have heard that the same guy that bought the corners of 55 &37 , has purchased it and is going to make canoe livery there. He also bought three houses and sclomers canoe livery and enchanted acres in Irons.


Are you saying he is going to have a canoe livery where the stockade used to be?


----------



## TK81

Fishndude said:


> Out with the old, in with the new. The Stockade was looking pretty rundown, and tattered that last 5 years, or so. Obviously not worth saving, if it was torn down. Now something new can be built, or the land can revert back to natural.
> 
> The only thing that never changes, is that everything changes. I, too, have some fond memories of the Stockade. And the Wellston Inn. Memories are good for me.


In with the new? I hope so. My memories are good too. Once my kids are old enough, I will be dragging them to my various river spots up there. They will miss out on the Elk Tavern, Wellston Inn, Vagabond, Deer Horn, Wellston Hardware, Stockade, Garlits Corners, and a few others.


----------



## TippyDweller

TippyDweller said:


> Merrill Tighe from M-55 Market just got elected Norman Township Treasurer so I don't thing she and Jim will be closing. But you never know. We frequent them as much as possible.





stickbow shooter said:


> Yes Tracks, my oldest son worked at the Stockade shortly after it reopened. The manager was telling him the same person owns Tracks as well as the stockade. They bought the Deerhorn also.


Peg owns Traks. And I knew a previous Deer Horn owner had tried to revive Stockade. In the end their son was running it. I don't believe Peg is involved in all of the buyouts going on though. She had been partners with the guy who owns Grille 44 in Bear Lake.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I don't know Peg ,so maybe she isn't involved in the other restaurants. I was just going by what was told to my son.


----------



## TippyDweller

M


stickbow shooter said:


> I don't know Peg ,so maybe she isn't involved in the other restaurants.


Maybe her old partner is the one doing it???


----------



## swampbuck

Wellston has lost a lot recently, and the same can be said for many small Northern communities. It's so sad watching our culture slowly disappear.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Just like Garlet's...


----------



## stickbow shooter

We will probably hear more about it.


----------



## stickbow shooter

B.Jarvinen said:


> Just like Garlet's...


Yep Gartlets had three fires over the years, the motel, the house, then the restaurant that had been for sale for a couple years.


----------



## stickbow shooter

News says it suspicious. No electricity or gas hooked up.


----------



## JimP

stickbow shooter said:


> News says it suspicious. No electricity or gas hooked up.


No lightning storms or cars crashing into it either....
Maybe embers from the wood pizza oven from 3 years ago?


----------



## TippyDweller

Too early for speculation. Lots of Facebook chatter in that direction. The family weighed in saying they had hoped to reopen it.


----------



## stickbow shooter

TippyDweller said:


> Too early for speculation. Lots of Facebook chatter in that direction. The family weighed in saying they had hoped to reopen it.


I would like to see it reopened.


----------



## TippyDweller

stickbow shooter said:


> I would like to see it reopened.


They meant before the fire. Mel's and Annie's do seem to do a good business though they have shortened hours. The Wellston Inn is hanging on too it seems. Superbad's next to Dublin is still open. But you have to drive to Brethren, Irons or Kaleva if you want to have alcohol. I don't know if the area can support more restaurants at this point.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I don't think I would reopen . I was just thinking it was closer to me then the others.


----------



## bowjack

I drove by at 8:30 this morning. Fire was out but it was still smoldering. With the amount of police and fireman on the scene my first thought was it was used as a training exercise like they do with old vacant houses.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I'm going to drive down the Cabrifae Highway on Saturday and it will be sad to see more old bars gone.


----------



## TippyDweller

The sad part is this. The woman who owns it also owned the Stockade with her husband. They had plans to re-open the Deer Horn. But he got sick and they lost the Stockade. Then he died. She still planned to re-open the Deer Horn with one of her daughters. They heard about the fire on the News. Her other daughter said all of this on Facebook. She is unsure if it was even insured. A tremendous loss.


----------



## stickbow shooter

If it was uninsured that would suck.


----------



## jr28schalm

Any thing new besides the 4 corners wet t shirt contests..lol


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> Any thing new besides the 4 corners wet t shirt contests..lol


Nope, but the wet tee shirt guys are trying to buy more canoe liverys.


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> Nope, but the wet tee shirt guys are trying to buy more canoe liverys.


Sounds like road house


----------



## TK81

stickbow shooter said:


> Yep Dave Chadwick and his wife did own it but the time I was talking about was way before that probably in the early 80s. You are right about Dave's ex wife being a looker. I thought here brother would of bought it also. But she probably wanted to get far away from Dave.


We bought our property in 86 and built our cabin in 88. I don't remember the owners prior to them.


----------



## TK81

Some guys don't even need alcohol to start preaching. I miss all the places I could get a burrito or a burger to go with a draft after a tiring day in the waders.


----------



## Rasputin

TK81 said:


> Some guys don't even need alcohol to start preaching. I miss all the places I could get a burrito or a burger to go with a draft after a tiring day in the waders.


Nah-Ta-Ka is still there, although a bit further drive.


----------



## TK81

Rasputin said:


> Nah-Ta-Ka is still there, although a bit further drive.


Last year after a fish, I stopped by the Oak Grove for a beer and burger. Even that didn't seem the same without Mark there. We ate a lot of dinners at the Stockade and watched quite a few State and M games on the big screen. When Chad took over the Deer Horn and the stockade took a slide, we spent a bunch of money on food and drink there. First establishment I was ever barred from was the Deer Horn. Busted for drinking underage in about 80 or so. The owner at that time was good guy and just told not to come back until next year.


----------



## Fishndude

stickbow shooter said:


> The biggest changes started to happen when snagging was ruled illegal. About that time the little town started to go threw changes..... This area use to be the place for fishermen and deer hunters.


The biggest changes started to happen after the DNR began planting Salmon, and the adult fish returned. Snagging was legal, and the fishery exploded with tons of big Salmon being "caught" by all methods imaginable. At some point the rampant snagging, which required the purchase of a special snagging license, became downright dangerous, and the snagging rigs used made it impossible for people who wanted to catch fish that actually bit made it impossible to do so. So snagging became illegal.

The area is still a place for fishermen, and deer hunters. I was at Tippy a couple weeks ago, and there were plenty of people enjoying the Salmon run, and fishing with legal methods. The catching wasn't as good as it was when snaggers were all over, but everyone could fish legally and hope to catch big ole fish. I didn't witness any fights, and not nearly as much trash, and litter as there used to be. I didn't see the DNR arrest anyone, which I used to see every day up there, during the Salmon run. There were lots of Kings, and Cohos, and a few Steelhead were caught. The Betsie was very busy, too.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Fishndude said:


> The biggest changes started to happen after the DNR began planting Salmon, and the adult fish returned. Snagging was legal, and the fishery exploded with tons of big Salmon being "caught" by all methods imaginable. At some point the rampant snagging, which required the purchase of a special snagging license, became downright dangerous, and the snagging rigs used made it impossible for people who wanted to catch fish that actually bit made it impossible to do so. So snagging became illegal.
> 
> The area is still a place for fishermen, and deer hunters. I was at Tippy a couple weeks ago, and there were plenty of people enjoying the Salmon run, and fishing with legal methods. The catching wasn't as good as it was when snaggers were all over, but everyone could fish legally and hope to catch big ole fish. I didn't witness any fights, and not nearly as much trash, and litter as there used to be. I didn't see the DNR arrest anyone, which I used to see every day up there, during the Salmon run. There were lots of Kings, and Cohos, and a few Steelhead were caught. The Betsie was very busy, too.


 Just using the snagging comment as a reference in time. I am not condoning snagging, I am against it. I know the amount of folks that come here because we deal with and witness them everyday. But there use to be alot more that's all I was saying.


----------



## Fishndude

And there were fewer visitors before Salmon were planted. I get it. I was simply pointing out that outlawing snagging wasn't some crazy devastating factor for the area. There are probably still a ton more visitors to the Wellston area than there were before Salmon were planted.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Fishndude said:


> And there were fewer visitors before Salmon were planted. I get it. I was simply pointing out that outlawing snagging wasn't some crazy devastating factor for the area. There are probably still a ton more visitors to the Wellston area than there were before Salmon were planted.


I agree completely.


----------



## jr28schalm

Steve said:


> There is still a lot of snowmobile activity when there is enough snow. Sure hope the gas station at the whitetail market doesn't close or I will have to ride a long way for gas.


you should buy it, lol 600k


----------



## Steve

jr28schalm said:


> you should buy it, lol 600k


No thanks


----------



## stickbow shooter

River Rat guys will probably buy it, cash. You can buy the corner express I believe it's $ 2 million.lol


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> River Rat guys will probably buy it, cash. You can buy the corner express I believe it's $ 2 million.lol


I'd rather roll the dice on that one


----------



## stickbow shooter

That one is a good business, word is River Rat is putting in a store at there spot on the corner.


----------



## reelnsteel

I think someone might have purchased the White Tail, was there last week and some new faces were behind the counter and the for sale sign was gone, but I could be wrong


----------



## Shoeman

So what campground up there is for sale? Insta Launch?


----------



## steelie728

Remember hitting the Deer Horn Buffet once on the way back from a steelhead trip. Was awesome. Stopped at the Eastlake Bar as well. Had many suicide runs up to Tippy and later many more wading Manistee Lake early on opening day and above the weir.10 minute limits when they let the fish out of the pens.The best was an Easter Sunday limit in a snowstorm. Miss Ricos a lot too. Lately it has been all Bear Creek and the PM. Love the area and wish it best of luck.


----------



## Bob Hunter

steelie728 said:


> Remember hitting the Deer Horn Buffet once on the way back from a steelhead trip. Was awesome. Stopped at the Eastlake Bar as well. Had many suicide runs up to Tippy and later many more wading Manistee Lake early on opening day and above the weir.10 minute limits when they let the fish out of the pens.The best was an Easter Sunday limit in a snowstorm. Miss Ricos a lot too. Lately it has been all Bear Creek and the PM. Love the area and wish it best of luck.


It sure was!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

steelie728 said:


> Remember hitting the Deer Horn Buffet once on the way back from a steelhead trip. Was awesome. Stopped at the Eastlake Bar as well. Had many suicide runs up to Tippy and later many more wading Manistee Lake early on opening day and above the weir.10 minute limits when they let the fish out of the pens.The best was an Easter Sunday limit in a snowstorm. Miss Ricos a lot too. Lately it has been all Bear Creek and the PM. Love the area and wish it best of luck.


Is Rico's closed now?


----------



## Spardon

Trophy Specialist said:


> Is Rico's closed now?


Looked "open" when I drove by Friday and today. It wasn't open, but I went by about 10 am both times so it wasn't open for business, but nothing that made it look closed for business.


----------



## flyrodder46

This is a little off Topic, but does anyone know about the Emerson Lake Bar on 10? We were by there earlier this year and looked like it was all locked up.

D


----------



## REG

I think so, Denny. It was a very convenient and sometimes good option over the years.


----------



## PRU2

Trophy Specialist said:


> Is Rico's closed now?


Rico's is still open... Had dinner there on the 4th of November!


----------



## flyrodder46

REG said:


> I think so, Denny. It was a very convenient and sometimes good option over the years.


Sad, we had many good meals there over the years. They knew how to make a great MR Prime Rib, always enjoyed having dinner looking out over the lake.

D


----------



## stickbow shooter

All though not lost at least yet. Fishermen Headquarters is up for sale.


----------



## TK81

stickbow shooter said:


> All though not lost at least yet. Fishermen Headquarters is up for sale.


30 years ago, these guys got a quite a bit of my business. I remember an older gentlemen owing the place and his son often selling us bait and tackle in the early hours. Same family still own it?


----------



## stickbow shooter

Yep ,that was Bob Kusabob. His son Mark runs it since Bob Passed.


----------



## Quig7557

flyrodder46 said:


> This is a little off Topic, but does anyone know about the Emerson Lake Bar on 10? We were by there earlier this year and looked like it was all locked up.
> 
> D


Emerson lake has been closed for years,


----------



## Ranger Ray

Shame. Served awesome dinners during the 70's and 80's. Anyone remember the Knotty Pine that used to be just west of there next to the gas station in Walhalla?


----------



## Quig7557

Ranger Ray said:


> Shame. Served awesome dinners during the 70's and 80's. Anyone remember the Knotty Pine that used to be just west of there next to the gas station in Walhalla?



The owners of Emerson died, first Don and then his wife. Don was a big personality that kept the place going.

The Knotty pine, is that east of Walhalla a bit? It is a storage facility and maybe a antique shop part time now, if I have the correct place.


----------



## Splitshot

Try the PInted Lady on 8th street in Manistee.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Yep, that was it. Used to have a Friday 20 oz Porterhouse deal. My brother and I ate there and at Emerson often. I remember the Williams (I think that was Dons last name). Been a long time.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

It's so sad to see and hear all these places going away. I used to stay in Wellston all the time. The black bear inn, and the restraunt next to it or my jam. Last time I drove by the restaurant was for sure gone but the black bear in looked like it still had one or two rooms open


----------



## MossyHorns

On the plus side, they are building a new restaurant where the former Deer Horn Inn was. Heard it's supposed to open sometime in July and they have a liquor license. That was one of our favorite stops while snowmobiling. I am going to drive by there next weekend when I'm up there.


----------



## JimP

Not in Wellston but in Manistee...A great chinese restaurant that was the go to place for asian food: Chow's Kitchen. It just went belly up, closed, and is for sale. 

It was taken over by new owners a bit over 2 years ago. Always a very busy place at lunch and dinner. Old menu was kept but help was always changing, service time then doubled. Then the menu changed from 8 large shrimp to 6 medium for example, prices raised about $2.00 a meal. 

That seems to be the norm nowadays.
Bars, restaurants, motels...small shops.

Long time owners have a very high equity in the business and that portion of overhead is negligible. They can offer good value at a decent price and still make a fair living.
New owners take on a mortgage, remodeling, higher equalization/taxes...finding new help and training.
They sometimes have to cut quality, services, portions, and raise prices to meet their obligations just to break even. Raise them substantially for a modest profit.
The old days of a shot and a draft beer for $1.50 are long gone.

It's a catch 22 when old long time customers then patroinize less frequently.


----------



## Bud man

jimp said:


> Not in Wellston but in Manistee...A great chinese restaurant that was the go to place for asian food: Chow's Kitchen. It just went belly up, closed, and is for sale.
> 
> It was taken over by new owners a bit over 2 years ago. Always a very busy place at lunch and dinner. Old menu was kept but help was always changing, service time then doubled. Then the menu changed from 8 large shrimp to 6 medium for example, prices raised about $2.00 a meal.
> 
> That seems to be the norm nowadays.
> Bars, restaurants, motels...small shops.
> 
> Long time owners have a very high equity in the business and that portion of overhead is negligible. They can offer good value at a decent price and still make a fair living.
> New owners take on a mortgage, remodeling, higher equalization/taxes...finding new help and training.
> They sometimes have to cut quality, services, portions, and raise prices to meet their obligations just to break even. Raise them substantially for a modest profit.
> The old days of a shot and a draft beer for $1.50 are long gone.
> 
> It's a catch 22 when old long time customers then patroinize less frequently.



Chows moved to the Manistee hotel. Will be opening soon under the name Pink Lotus. Thai and Asian food. They have a Facebook page if you are on facebook.


----------



## Bud man

Dee


Mr Burgundy said:


> It's so sad to see and hear all these places going away. I used to stay in Wellston all the time. The black bear inn, and the restraunt next to it or my jam. Last time I drove by the restaurant was for sure gone but the black bear in looked like it still had one or two rooms open


Black Bear remodeled last fall and is back open.


----------



## Fishndude

Everything changes. Get used to it. If you want to freeze time, take a picture.


----------



## stickbow shooter

MossyHorns said:


> On the plus side, they are building a new restaurant where the former Deer Horn Inn was. Heard it's supposed to open sometime in July and they have a liquor license. That was one of our favorite stops while snowmobiling. I am going to drive by there next weekend when I'm up there.


They better get going, all that is there is the forms for the cement.


----------



## Shoeman

Fishndude said:


> Everything changes. Get used to it. If you want to freeze time, take a picture.



Hard to fathom the demise of all those properties after 08. I still have family up there on my Wife’s side, but even their offspring won’t go back there, even though they’re in Manistee.


----------



## MossyHorns

stickbow shooter said:


> They better get going, all that is there is the forms for the cement.


That not good! Earlier in the year, I read that the building department held up their permit. I guess they had issues with their building plans, but I heard that was all figured out. I wonder what the delay is from now. I really would like to see this place reopen. It was a great location to ride from our cabin in Irons.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

MDOT M-55 COOLEY BRIDGE REPAIRS
PROJECT OPEN HOUSE

Tuesday, July 31st from 5:00 pm to 6:30 pm
Norman Township Hall
1273 S. Seaman Road in Wellston

The Michigan Department of Transportation (MDOT) is hosting a drop-in open house to discuss the upcoming work on the M-55 Cooley Bridge over the Pine River. This project work will be done in two phases.

The first phase of the project that will begin this fall, is scheduled for September 4 thru November 10 and includes structural steel repair and partial painting. Highway traffic will be detoured on local roads during the duration of this phase.

The second phase of this project will be next year in 2019 starting in the spring and continuing into the summer. This work consists of a bridge deck thin overlay replacement, substructure repair, structural steel enhancements, cleaning and coating the structural steel, concrete sealant, and bridge approach work. Highway traffic will again be detoured on local roads during the duration of this phase.

The open house will have the bridge project plans displayed for review with the opportunity for residents, commuters, organizations, agencies, and business owners to ask questions of MDOT staff. 

For more information, please contact James Lake, MDOT office of Communications, 906-250-0993 or [email protected]


----------



## stickbow shooter

Looks like it is going to suck.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

stickbow shooter said:


> Looks like it is going to suck.


It's my understanding that low bridge will not be open for detour traffic either.


----------



## stickbow shooter

That's what I heard also. Heck half the time it's under water lol.


----------



## dinoday

Wasn't it only about 10 years ago that they closed the bridge and detoured traffic all summer and fall?
Not that it changes anything,just seems like not that long ago they did that.


----------



## stickbow shooter

dinoday said:


> Wasn't it only about 10 years ago that they closed the bridge and detoured traffic all summer and fall?
> Not that it changes anything,just seems like not that long ago they did that.


Yea something like that , they resurfaced it then. Hearing rumors that the structure is in really bad shape. Something along the lines that it isn't safe for 3 logging trucks ( loaded) to be stopped on it at the same time. Whether that's true or not, don't know.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

dinoday said:


> Wasn't it only about 10 years ago that they closed the bridge and detoured traffic all summer and fall?
> Not that it changes anything,just seems like not that long ago they did that.


I wanna say 2005 or 2006. I remember that because I was driving from Wellston to Cadillac daily for my Student Assistant position at the DEQ. 

Low bridge was available at that time and I did drive through several inches of water often.


----------



## Liver and Onions

I'm looking for a business opportunity. Does Wellston have a Dollar Store ?

L & O


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Dollar General.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Dollar General, it's the Wally World of Wellstabama.


----------



## Liver and Onions

GVDocHoliday said:


> Dollar General.


Well darn. I'm too late again. That business plan does seem to be able to profit where others fail. I'm glad those folks do have a place to do their Christmas shopping and a spot to buy gift cards for wedding presents.

L & O


----------



## Steve

GVDocHoliday said:


> I wanna say 2005 or 2006. I remember that because I was driving from Wellston to Cadillac daily for my Student Assistant position at the DEQ.
> 
> Low bridge was available at that time and I did drive through several inches of water often.


That is when it was.


----------



## Splitshot

They redid Lowbridge.


----------



## Capt.Bob

stickbow shooter said:


> Dollar General, it's the Wally World of Wellstabama.


Ya surprise surprise and people wonder why the little guy's are gone! 




Liver and Onions said:


> Well darn. I'm too late again. That business plan does seem to be able to profit where others fail. I'm glad those folks do have a place to do their Christmas shopping and a spot to buy gift cards for wedding presents.
> L & O


I hate general dollar, and wall mart for that matter,, they bring non desirable products from food to sporting goods to an area and just because they sell inferior goods for less money run the little guys who sell better products, on less profit margin, out of business,, and you are looking for an opportunity to be one of those guy's,,,,,,


----------



## stickbow shooter

Splitshot said:


> They redid Lowbridge.


And it still gets flooded over lol.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Though i dislike them as well, in fairness, they moved into Wellston after the little guys closed up. I've never stepped foot in it though...whenever I need something I just run to the General Store. No other store in the area can you go and get the latest issue of Traditional Bowhunter Magazine, Broasted Chicken for lunch, brats for dinner, single barrel JD, and a pouch of backwoods, and a new bar and chain for your chainsaw, all in one stop. 



Capt.Bob said:


> Ya surprise surprise and people wonder why the little guy's are gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate general dollar, and wall mart for that matter,, they bring non desirable products from food to sporting goods to an area and just because they sell inferior goods for less money run the little guys who sell better products, on less profit margin, out of business,, and you are looking for an opportunity to be one of those guy's,,,,,,


----------



## dinoday

GVDocHoliday said:


> Though i dislike them as well, in fairness, they moved into Wellston after the little guys closed up. I've never stepped foot in it though...whenever I need something I just run to the General Store. No other store in the area can you go and get the latest issue of Traditional Bowhunter Magazine, Broasted Chicken for lunch, brats for dinner, single barrel JD, and a pouch of backwoods, and a new bar and chain for your chainsaw, all in one stop.


My wife does our shopping there when we're in town, it's her favorite store.(Except M55 Market has the best Delmonico's anywhere around  )


----------



## koditten

Drove by the deer horn 3 weeks ago. Just foundation was done.

Any more progress? Anyone passing thru there, I would love to see some progress pics posted to this thread.

It would be neat to see a pictorial of it being rebuilt.

Thanks, in advance.

Kirk


----------



## dinoday

Still just foundation last weekend.


----------



## jr28schalm

GVDocHoliday said:


> Though i dislike them as well, in fairness, they moved into Wellston after the little guys closed up. I've never stepped foot in it though...whenever I need something I just run to the General Store. No other store in the area can you go and get the latest issue of Traditional Bowhunter Magazine, Broasted Chicken for lunch, brats for dinner, single barrel JD, and a pouch of backwoods, and a new bar and chain for your chainsaw, all in one stop.


What about there bacon man.lol..


----------



## stickbow shooter

Yep still a foundation. Dublin store is very hard to beat. I can't tell you the last time I was in 55 market.


----------



## Splitshot

I do a lot of my shopping at


----------



## Liver and Onions

Capt.Bob said:


> Ya surprise surprise and people wonder why the little guy's are gone!
> ..........................
> .... and you are looking for an opportunity to be one of those guy's,,,,,,


I think you may have missed that I was joking. However, anyone who is brave enough to start a business in such a rural setting is taking a huge risk and needs to consider those risks. Like many, I like the small rural store for convenience......about 4 times a year.


----------



## Splitshot

Dublin store, but M55 market has better meats by far. We go to Meijer for fruits and vegetables


----------



## jr28schalm

Guess i better hit m55 store once


----------



## Steve

koditten said:


> Drove by the deer horn 3 weeks ago. Just foundation was done.
> 
> Any more progress? Anyone passing thru there, I would love to see some progress pics posted to this thread.
> 
> It would be neat to see a pictorial of it being rebuilt.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.
> 
> Kirk


There is a coming soon sign up now. They are really going to get screwed when the bridge closes as they are the last place on that stretch when it is closed.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Liver and Onions said:


> I think you may have missed that I was joking. However, anyone who is brave enough to start a business in such a rural setting is taking a huge risk and needs to consider those risks. Like many, I like the small rural store for convenience......about 4 times a year.


My sister wanted to buy one of the restaurants in the area. I told her she was nuts to quit her job downstate and open a business around here.


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> Guess i better hit m55 store once


55 does have a good meat counter,but still prefer Dublins.


----------



## fishdip

Went by Deerhorn last week,still a foundation and very small.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Foundation has been there most of the spring/summer. 


fishdip said:


> Went by Deerhorn last week,still a foundation and very small.


----------



## eggfly

dinoday said:


> My wife does our shopping there when we're in town, it's her favorite store.(Except M55 Market has the best Delmonico's anywhere around  )


Excellent stake at a reasonable price.


----------



## Liver and Onions

eggfly said:


> Excellent stake at a reasonable price.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/25-Pack-24-in-Wood-Landscape-Stakes/3388078

Well I should hope so. 

L & O


----------



## eggfly

Liver and Onions said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/25-Pack-24-in-Wood-Landscape-Stakes/3388078
> 
> Well I should hope so.
> 
> L & O


s


Liver and Onions said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/25-Pack-24-in-Wood-Landscape-Stakes/3388078
> 
> Well I should hope so.
> 
> L & O


I prefer cedar stakes over pine stakes. Can’t believe I did that, stake vs. steak. Can I blame autocorrect? Or should I blame the whiskey or whisky? Or my own ignorance? Lol


----------



## MossyHorns

fishdip said:


> Went by Deerhorn last week,still a foundation and very small.


That's what I thought when I drove by there last week. I keep reading reports on Hardcoresledder that it will reopen, but under a different name. The guy posting the info knows the owner. I just want it to open by Novemer or at least by the time it start snowing.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

MossyHorns said:


> That's what I thought when I drove by there last week. I keep reading reports on Hardcoresledder that it will reopen, but under a different name. The guy posting the info knows the owner. I just want it to open by Novemer or at least by the time it start snowing.


Since they haven't started yet....my guess is at the earliest, it won't be ready until winter 2019/2020. With the bridge scheduled to be out 10 of the next 12 months....it's just not gonna happen.


----------



## MossyHorns

GVDocHoliday said:


> Since they haven't started yet....my guess is at the earliest, it won't be ready until winter 2019/2020. With the bridge scheduled to be out 10 of the next 12 months....it's just not gonna happen.


The plumbing and floor slab is poured. A good contractor would have that up in no time. By me they tore down a Burger King and had the new one open in 60 days (including weekends). In the winter, that location will make money on snowmobilers alone if they get snow and they are overdue.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

A really good place to eat in that area now is over on 13 Rd a mile south of M-55 - Coyote Crossing.


If Cooley Bridge is out for that long, it will be a lot of Red Bridge>Harrietta for me to go west and Wellston>Irons to head south. I prefer the S-curve and on through Dublin, etc., so I can drive in Deer Country without so many 70mph folks stacking up behind me. But if that is the Detour route, I will pick a different personal detour.


----------



## stickbow shooter

MossyHorns said:


> The plumbing and floor slab is poured. A good contractor would have that up in no time. By me they tore down a Burger King and had the new one open in 60 days (including weekends). In the winter, that location will make money on snowmobilers alone if they get snow and they are overdue.


It looked like a one man job so far from what I have seen.


----------



## stickbow shooter

B.Jarvinen said:


> A really good place to eat in that area now is over on 13 Rd a mile south of M-55 - Coyote Crossing.
> 
> 
> If Cooley Bridge is out for that long, it will be a lot of Red Bridge>Harrietta for me to go west and Wellston>Irons to head south. I prefer the S-curve and on through Dublin, etc., so I can drive in Deer Country without so many 70mph folks stacking up behind me. But if that is the Detour route, I will pick a different personal detour.


I believe that will be the detour route. 37 to Hoxeyville rd (48), to Snyder, back to 55.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

That'll be very good for the General Store and that Marathon station. 

I bet it'd boggle our mind the number of people driving through Wellston on 55 on a daily basis who have never heard of Dublin.


----------



## stickbow shooter

No doubt, little Dublin is going to be very busy. They better stock up on more jerky and chicken lol. Poor Cody.


----------



## fishdip

MossyHorns said:


> The plumbing and floor slab is poured. A good contractor would have that up in no time. By me they tore down a Burger King and had the new one open in 60 days (including weekends). In the winter, that location will make money on snowmobilers alone if they get snow and they are overdue.


Yes but they have money.


----------



## Shoeman

How fast do you want it built?

How fast can you do this? LOL


----------



## Bud man

And nothing gets built fast up here. Fishing season... deer season... snowmobile season.. few weeks of down time in spring- hey let's get some work done...


----------



## jmaddog8807

Bud man said:


> And nothing gets built fast up here. Fishing season... deer season... snowmobile season.. few weeks of down time in spring- hey let's get some work done...


this literally sounds like my life. Fishing season, deer season, ice fishing season, steelhead season, then lets get some work done, but boating during the summer is better than working lol.


----------



## bowjack

Drove by yesterday and the trusses had been delivered.Couple of guys walking around so maybe they will be framing the building soon.


----------



## Steve

I split off all the sturgeon weir talk into a new thread.


----------



## koditten

Thank you.


----------



## Steve

Does anybody know if Low Bridge will be open while the Cooley bridge is repaired?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I heard yes.


Steve said:


> Does anybody know if Low Bridge will be open while the Cooley bridge is repaired?


----------



## Steve

I can confirm that as of today Low Bridge is still open. As to whether it will stay about water is another story.


----------



## koditten

Cooley was open this morning and closed this late afternoon. We got routed thru Dublin and East to M-37.

We did get a shot of the Buck Horn pub construction progress.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

As of right now all work on Red Bridge is on hold because of the operators union strike.


----------



## MossyHorns

GVDocHoliday said:


> As of right now all work on Red Bridge is on hold because of the operators union strike.


Work has stopped, but it's actually a lockout by the Michigan Infrastructure and Transportation Association (MITA).


----------



## Trophy Specialist

MossyHorns said:


> Work has stopped, but it's actually a lockout by the Michigan Infrastructure and Transportation Association (MITA).


I figured that this type of stuff would happen. After we got bamboozled into that huge gas tax increase a couple years ago, a lot of promises were made, but few were kept. It seems like most of that money will just go to make some people more money with little long term improvements to our roads. I just saw on TV yesterday at the hurricane coverage, that their gas was 50 cent cheaper than ours down there. Sorry for the rant, but these types of bridge projects seem to take forever and often, not too long after they are done, they screw it up and have to redo it. Just look at the Cut River Bridge: They closed it down for a full year or more for rebuilding at least three times in the past 10 years.


----------



## koditten

Just amazing.

Traffic on 55 is not gonna be fun.

So much for 65 mph speed limits.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Steve said:


> I can confirm that as of today Low Bridge is still open. As to whether it will stay about water is another story.


Just heard the cops have been hanging out at lowbridge handing tickets to folks using it to bypass bridge work. Tickets are doubled because of work zone. You can thank the corner store and River Rat for this. As they have been telling semi`s to take that route. Idiot's, lowbridge cannot take that kind of weight or that amount of travel.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

stickbow shooter said:


> Just heard the cops have been hanging out at lowbridge handing tickets to folks using it to bypass bridge work. Tickets are doubled because of work zone. You can thank the corner store and River Rat for this. As they have been telling semi`s to take that route. Idiot's, lowbridge cannot take that kind of weight or that amount of travel.


I guess I don't see how regular passenger vehicle operators could get ticketed for taking low bridge. Now as you said, the big tractor trailers...yeah as I think they have a weight limit posted for low bridge.


----------



## stickbow shooter

That's what I thought too. But hearing that's not the case. Might be just a deturaint . I know the canoe liveries still use it. Might be just a rumor, Cody heard it from one of the sheriff deputies I believe.


----------



## reelnsteel

So it's going to be called the Buck Horn, was wondering what it was going to be


----------



## wyandot

koditten said:


> Not the point really. This is a vacation home.
> After getting out of work then driving x#hours you find the drive is plugged solid with frozen snow plowed off the road. is it really feasable to fire up the blower and plow the snow so the rest of the family can get to the cabin?
> 
> Hiring a local to keep the drive open is pretty cheap compared to what I listed above.
> 
> Back on topic: can someone post a pic of the construction of the DH?
> 
> Too each their own I guess. Me personally, I'd rather shovel it than pay someone to do it for me.


----------



## TK81

Ever work 10 or 12 hours on a Friday, then drive 2 or 3 hours to get to your cabin at 11PM and be faced with an impenetrable driveway? All your gear either in your truck or on a trailer, and you have a 300 foot driveway (in our case almost a two-track) back to your cabin. I have. My old 88 Eddie Bauer Bronco had pretty good ramming speed, but I still managed to get her buried a few times, and then had to lug all the gear the rest of the way to the shack on my back through 10 to 20 inches of snow....only to have to get up the next morning and dig out the stuck truck. I can understand why a guy would want to hire somebody, rather than give up two or three hours for clearing his driveway at 11PM Friday night.

Of course I was too cheap to hire anybody...


----------



## koditten

You, obviously have no idea what you are talking about.

Why would you discourage someone from hiring someone local to perform this chore? It's a win/win situation. The locals get to make some money and the owner gets to enjoy the vacation house sooner, thus putting more money into the local economy because they can enjoy the area sooner.


BassmasterRon said:


> ***** what, get a better car for God’s sake. Please excuse the language gentlemen


----------



## Trophy Specialist

koditten said:


> You, obviously have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Why would you discourage someone from hiring someone local to perform this chore? It's a win/win situation. The locals get to make some money and the owner gets to enjoy the vacation house sooner, thus putting more money into the local economy because they can enjoy the area sooner.


Yup and up north the cost is not all that much anyway. Your only need to have it plowed once in a while after storms just to keep it open.


----------



## Fishndude

I just paid a local guy at our cabin $150 to plow our driveway - all the way through springtime. He will plow any time we get more than 2" of snow. Hellyeah! I grew up skiing (Dad was a Ski Patrol), and have shoveled, snowblowed, and plowed tons of snow. Also dug and dragged out plenty of stuck vehicles. I gladly pay someone else to do the bulk of the snow clearing work at my cabin.


----------



## hungryhollow

I will be in Irons this week. Is the Deer Horn open? Is Bob's country Kitchen open on the weekends? Thanks in advance.


----------



## koditten

Good questions. I want to know as well.


----------



## MossyHorns

hungryhollow said:


> I will be in Irons this week. Is the Deer Horn open? Is Bob's country Kitchen open on the weekends? Thanks in advance.


The Deer Horn is not open yet! I just read that they are planning to be open the 1st week of March. I drove by it on New Years Eve and it looks really nice from the outside.


----------



## Steve

MossyHorns said:


> The Deer Horn is not open yet! I just read that they are planning to be open the 1st week of March. I drove by it on New Years Eve and it looks really nice from the outside.


Sounds like it will open just in time to have 55 closed again.


----------



## MossyHorns

Steve said:


> Sounds like it will open just in time to have 55 closed again.


I was hoping they would be open for snowmobiling, but the snowfall hasn't been good anyway. So far only been able to ride 200 mi around Irons/Baldwin this year.


----------



## Steve

MossyHorns said:


> I was hoping they would be open for snowmobiling, but the snowfall hasn't been good anyway. So far only been able to ride 200 mi around Irons/Baldwin this year.


Haven't been sledding at all this year. I missed the snow in late November.


----------



## hungryhollow

MossyHorns said:


> The Deer Horn is not open yet! I just read that they are planning to be open the 1st week of March. I drove by it on New Years Eve and it looks really nice from the outside.


 Darn


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Lot of regulars in this area seem to frequent the boards. Seems we should have a 'Pint Night' or something one weekend when the deer horn opens.


----------



## hungryhollow

GVDocHoliday said:


> Lot of regulars in this area seem to frequent the boards. Seems we should have a 'Pint Night' or something one weekend when the deer horn opens.


 Count me in. Just give advance notice because I don't have internet when I am in Michigan.


----------



## foxfire69

Where they closing 55 next?


----------



## koditten

Cooley bridge, last I knew.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Yep, Cooley bridge will be closed all summer and then some.


----------



## JimP

GVDocHoliday said:


> Yep, Cooley bridge will be closed all summer and then some.


I thought that bridge was all finished last fall?


----------



## Splitshot

Planned opening for Deer Horn is St. PATRICK'S Day.


----------



## koditten

It 


jimp said:


> I thought that bridge was all finished last fall?


Was never touched. It was blocked off in prep for repairs that never happened.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

koditten said:


> It
> 
> Was never touched. It was blocked off in prep for repairs that never happened.


Yep, repairs never happened due to work stoppage due to state wide negotiation breakdown.


----------



## Steve

I believe that the two phases of work with the break in between was planned even before the assinine stoppage.


----------



## TippyDweller

Splitshot said:


> Planned opening for Deer Horn is St. PATRICK'S Day.


Is that a for sure date. We knew March but not a date. Thanks.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

TippyDweller said:


> Is that a for sure date. We knew March but not a date. Thanks.


If they have Guinness on tap, they're gonna need to put a plaque on a barstool with my name on it.


----------



## Splitshot

Looks like they are not going make the St. PATRICK'S day opening.


----------



## hungryhollow

I just hope they are open in May


----------



## hungryhollow

Guinness on tap would be (heaven)


----------



## stickbow shooter

I can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## hypox

I just slammed a beer in the parking lot


----------



## GVDocHoliday

hungryhollow said:


> Guinness on tap would be (heaven)


There is an absolute lack of Guinness on tap in this county. They used to have it at River Street Station. They have it at the Casino in the Sports Bar...and cigars are welcomed there as well.


----------



## Treven

But then you are supporting the casino...


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Treven said:


> But then you are supporting the casino...


I'll support any establishment that allows me to smoke a cigar indoors, has Guinness on tap, and the Redwings on the big screen.


----------



## srharris88

Any idea as to when the deer horn inn will open back up. Didn’t look like it was open this past weekend, but hopefully when I head back in 2 weeks it’ll be up and running!


----------



## hungryhollow

srharris88 said:


> Any idea as to when the deer horn inn will open back up. Didn’t look like it was open this past weekend, but hopefully when I head back in 2 weeks it’ll be up and running!


 Is it open yet? I'll be up there in less than a month to go mushrooming.


----------



## Steve

Wasn't open last weekend.


----------



## MossyHorns

Steve said:


> Wasn't open last weekend.


Drove by it a few hours ago and it's still not open. Saw cars parked there. Must be working on it.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Nope not yet, probably after 55 gets closed.


----------



## koditten

Well, they should have a bridge worker lunch crowd to feed at least.


----------



## hungryhollow

Oh Well, Thanks for the up date.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I'm hearing 55 will be shut down tomorrow ( until Nov.) and others are saying when frost laws are off. They are also closing Snyder rd. because or resurfacing, then it will be open for detour instead of Seaman rd. Dublin store is going to be a madhouse.


----------



## CarnageProductions13

nighttime said:


> I’d say probably electrical as 60-70% of fires are electrically related. I


You may be right, In my experience without hard evidence its more so "We don't really know so we will call it electrical."

determination of an ignition source may be difficult to pin point with this fire due to them having to demo the building to extinguish hot spots, hopefully cameras can show a general area of ignition.


----------



## JimP

nighttime said:


> I think next building they should consider a full fire protection system. Not only will the sprinklers stop fire it’s monitored by a company that sends single to 911 as soon as its detected. Sprinklers damage but don’t eliminate whole building. I’m sure it will take over a year to get back together, hopefully not much longer that. So many things cause fire. I’d say probably electrical as 60-70% of fires are electrically related. I


Not sure, but I'm guessing a sprinkler system to cover a building that size, and all the flammables, would not be possible on a well. They had equipment from 7-8 different area fire depts and pumpers were stationed at sand lake refilling them...thousands and thousands of gallons only kept it from spreading to the other storage buildings.


----------



## nighttime

I agree that old technology would have covered something like this. I’m sure there’s a solution in today’s technology, cost probably a lot. I look forward to seeing the future for them and their employees.


----------



## JimP

We've driven by a couple times and there is a lot of traffic and folks milling around just stopping to see the carnage.
License plates from states all over the country and even Canada.
Large protective fence panels are erected at the front corner where the liquor and firearms were located.
Sometimes a grin is the best medicine, leading to some thoughts not meant to be hurtful in any way.
_
Soon there may be some real hot guns and ammo available.
A new meaning to the heat in "Fireball" booze.
Jerky double smoked with plywood and drywall._

Apologies, no ill intent meant.


----------



## Bob Hunter

JimP said:


> We've driven by a couple times and there is a lot of traffic and folks milling around just stopping to see the carnage.
> License plates from states all over the country and even Canada.
> Large protective fence panels are erected at the front corner where the liquor and firearms were located.
> Sometimes a grin is the best medicine, leading to some thoughts not meant to be hurtful in any way.
> _
> Soon there may be some real hot guns and ammo available.
> A new meaning to the heat in "Fireball" booze.
> Jerky double smoked with plywood and drywall._
> 
> Apologies, no ill intent meant.


Don’t forget the extra crispy chicken!


----------



## AdamBradley

Lil too soon!!!!


----------



## JimP

CarnageProductions13 said:


> You may be right, In my experience without hard evidence its more so "We don't really know so we will call it electrical."
> 
> determination of an ignition source may be difficult to pin point with this fire due to them having to demo the building to extinguish hot spots, hopefully cameras can show a general area of ignition.


It's SOP for the state police to investigate, but there are specific federal laws protecting Federal Firearms Licensees too. Dublin is an FFL holder. B & E or arson of a home for instance is one thing, if the homeowner is an FLL that's a whole nudder picture. Might not be too far a stretch to see the ATF or FBI get involved if there are special circumstances or wider investigation/lab work needed.


----------



## Spardon

They're saying it was arson. Hopefully this will spur investigation into a few of the other fires in the area. Still not sure how the buckhorn could be anything but with no gas or electric. 

https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-ra...-northern-michigan-store-known-for-jerky.html


----------



## Bob Hunter

Spardon said:


> They're saying it was arson. Hopefully this will spur investigation into a few of the other fires in the area. Still not sure how the buckhorn could be anything but with no gas or electric.
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-ra...-northern-michigan-store-known-for-jerky.html


Not surprised .


Spardon said:


> They're saying it was arson. Hopefully this will spur investigation into a few of the other fires in the area. Still not sure how the buckhorn could be anything but with no gas or electric.
> 
> https://www.mlive.com/news/grand-ra...-northern-michigan-store-known-for-jerky.html[/QU


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Hope they catch the scum that torched the store in Dublin. Loved that place


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hungryhollow

Yes, the Buckhorn fire is very strange.


----------



## Fishndude

Things that make you go, "hmmmmmmm."


----------



## JimP

Hmm-mm.
The fire was reported a little before 3:00am.
Hmm-mm.
Video they have may have a weak/dark image of stature, clothing, vehicle?
Hmm-mm.
The first thing that comes to mind in that time frame is last call and bars emptying at 2:30am.
Hmm-mm.
Which bars are roughly 20-25 minutes away and do they have surveillance video in or out?
Hmm-mm.
If there is video, can it be matched with clearer images of clothing, stature or a vehicle...and then possibly a name?
Hmm-mm.

That's what I get for watching so many mystery shows, never know though...


----------



## riverbob

JimP said:


> Hmm-mm.
> The fire was reported a little before 3:00am.
> Hmm-mm.
> Video they have may have a weak/dark image of stature, clothing, vehicle?
> Hmm-mm.
> The first thing that comes to mind in that time frame is last call and bars emptying at 2:30am.
> Hmm-mm.
> Which bars are roughly 20-25 minutes away and do they have surveillance video in or out?
> Hmm-mm.
> If there is video, can it be matched with clearer images of clothing, stature or a vehicle...and then possibly a name?
> Hmm-mm.
> 
> That's what I get for watching so many mystery shows, never know though...


I think your right on the money, someone close by wellston


----------



## stickbow shooter

JimP said:


> Hmm-mm.
> The fire was reported a little before 3:00am.
> Hmm-mm.
> Video they have may have a weak/dark image of stature, clothing, vehicle?
> Hmm-mm.
> The first thing that comes to mind in that time frame is last call and bars emptying at 2:30am.
> Hmm-mm.
> Which bars are roughly 20-25 minutes away and do they have surveillance video in or out?
> Hmm-mm.
> If there is video, can it be matched with clearer images of clothing, stature or a vehicle...and then possibly a name?
> Hmm-mm.
> 
> That's what I get for watching so many mystery shows, never know though...


Yep was thinking the same thing. The insurance company investigators will look into everything I'm sure. That cost them a s hitload of money. It had to be someone with a personal vendetta against Gregg. To do that right before a very busy holiday. MFers need to hang.


----------



## JimP

stickbow shooter said:


> Yep was thinking the same thing. The insurance company investigators will look into everything I'm sure. That cost them a s hitload of money. It had to be someone with a personal vendetta against Gregg. To do that right before a very busy holiday. MFers need to hang.


Or some drunk who's against baiting, set fire to the pallets because they were selling corn?


----------



## jwheelfan03

stickbow shooter said:


> Yep was thinking the same thing. The insurance company investigators will look into everything I'm sure. That cost them a s hitload of money. It had to be someone with a personal vendetta against Gregg. To do that right before a very busy holiday. MFers need to hang.


Total BS. Who would do such a thing? It’s a tradition of ours to stop in every time we’re up there fishing. Nothing better than some good jerky on board for lunch and snacking. Sure going to miss the place. We have a magnet on the fridge. Hopefully they can catch the a hole if it’s really the cause. Lock away they key..


----------



## Treven

They always made a slow morning on the river better. Pull off the river, head there, and get a bucket of the world's best broasted chicken, tater wedges, onion rings, coleslaw, cheese curds, and iced tea. Afternoon bite ALWAYS picked up after one of those Dublin General lunch slump-busters. Glad they plan to rebuild. Still missing Gartlet's Corner...


----------



## stickbow shooter

Well looks like Deer Horns grand opening will be on the 28th of this month.


----------



## flyrodder46

stickbow shooter said:


> Well looks like Deer Horns grand opening will be on the 28th of this month.


Nice to hear, I only have one problem, I will be headed home the 28th after a week up there. Darn.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Cool. Thanks Steve.


----------



## nighttime

Steve said:


> That for sale sign has been there a long time and they are still open.


It’s been a while since I’ve been in there. I’d hate to see any others close in area. Last time I was there the smell was very strong . Cleaning station is big plus. The many years of trips in Manistee country ive tried to spend money’s at most local establishments. Never been in deer horn though......


----------



## flyrodder46

The Original Deer Horn was a lot of fun, good times, and decent food, in and out of there for years. Last few times we stopped there not so much. Hope is that it gets back to the old days this time.


----------



## Steve

flyrodder46 said:


> The Original Deer Horn was a lot of fun, good times, and decent food, in and out of there for years. Last few times we stopped there not so much. Hope is that it gets back to the old days this time.


Yes and they had a loose claw prize machine as well.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I liked the old Deer horn too, not the last one. Too much going on there for this ol boy . Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

stickbow shooter said:


> I liked the old Deer horn too, not the last one. Too much going on there for this ol boy . Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


Didn't know you could get cocaine that far north I thought that was meth territory. Lol


----------



## stickbow shooter

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Didn't know you could get cocaine that far north I thought that was meth territory. Lol


Lol ,we have all that crap up here. The coke was a few years ago, but I'm sure the guy could hook anyone up still.


----------



## hungryhollow

I know nothing about the cocaine or meth. I liked the buffet.


----------



## hungryhollow

I forget whether the buffet was Friday or Saturday or both but I always left stuffed.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

hungryhollow said:


> I know nothing about the cocaine or meth. I liked the buffet.


:lol: you definitely cannot know about both., I love buffets too. That wasn't always the case though.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Been away for 2 whole months...was surprised Cooley Bridge is STILL closed.

Would it have been faster to just build a whole new bridge?

What is the deal with it?


----------



## Steve

B.Jarvinen said:


> Been away for 2 whole months...was surprised Cooley Bridge is STILL closed.
> 
> Would it have been faster to just build a whole new bridge?
> 
> What is the deal with it?


It is a historic bridge, they can't tear it down.http://www.visitmanisteecounty.com/web-2-0-directory/cooley-bridge/


----------



## Splitshot

Trophy Specialist said:


> I was in Wellston in Aug. and noticed that the Welston Inn has been closed for a while. What happened to that one? It used to be a popular place.
> 
> When I turned 21 I remember making the M55 run starting a the Buckhorn Inn, then the Stockade, then Star Corners, then the Eastlake Bar. Anybody remember all those places?


I remember them all lol


----------



## hungryhollow

I'm head up soon, Hope the new Deer Horn is open.


----------



## hungryhollow

Bob's Country Breakfast is a favorite too.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

hungryhollow said:


> I'm head up soon, Hope the new Deer Horn is open.


It's open.


----------



## Bud man

Stopped by the new bar Saturday night. 6:30ish or so. Full house. Took 45 minutes to get an order of fried mushrooms. They were good. Table next to us waited over an hour for their burgers. Said food was good. We cancelled or pizza order since it wasn't in the oven yet and went to Tracks. They have a few kinks to work out in the kitchen. Hopefully they get it figured out soon. On a good note- the waiter kept the drinks flowing while we waited.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Bud man said:


> Stopped by the new bar Saturday night. 6:30ish or so. Full house. Took 45 minutes to get an order of fried mushrooms. They were good. Table next to us waited over an hour for their burgers. Said food was good. We cancelled or pizza order since it wasn't in the oven yet and went to Tracks. They have a few kinks to work out in the kitchen. Hopefully they get it figured out soon. On a good note- the waiter kept the drinks flowing while we waited.


My son was there Friday ,took awhile to get there order. Something about the broaster messing up. But he said food was good and reasonable priced. Like you said just got to get the kinks worked out. He also said everyone he saw was ordering pizza. Hopefully they get that wait time down ,1 1/2 hours is a little long to wait for food.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

From what I was told, apparently the cook thought he could only do one order of chicken at a time in the broaster.

I'll never judge a restaurant for their hiccups during the first few months. I remember Track having a 2 hour wait just for a burger and vegetables coming out still frozen.


----------



## PRU2

Steve said:


> It is a historic bridge, they can't tear it down.http://www.visitmanisteecounty.com/web-2-0-directory/cooley-bridge/





Steve said:


> It is a historic bridge, they can't tear it down.http://www.visitmanisteecounty.com/web-2-0-directory/cooley-bridge/


I once was told there were only three bridges of this type. Cooley bridge, Cut River bridge on US-2 in Brevort and the bridge that collapsed in Minnesota in 2007...


----------



## Steve

PRU2 said:


> I once was told there were only three bridges of this type. Cooley bridge, Cut River bridge on US-2 in Brevort and the bridge that collapsed in Minnesota in 2007...


I believe that is correct.


----------



## koditten

Having a bite and brew now.


----------



## hungryhollow

Ate at the new "Deer Horn" last Monday. Had Broasted Chicken. I'll be back. I liked the place.


----------



## The Ghettoblaster

How was the wait? Heard it was an hour to hour and a half a week or two ago. Haven’t ventured there yet.


----------



## hungryhollow

I was able to sit at a table right away. Waitress got us drinks pretty quick. Meal was a little slow but not to bad. They probably need more help. But what do I know?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Took the family there Wednesday evening. 

Asked the waitress for a drink menu and got a deer in the headlights looks. Do you have Guinness? 

No...

Killian's? 

No...

Awkward silence as I expectes her 2 questions ago to start listing off what they had. 

I played it safe on the food, got the club sandwich, it was very good. Fries were very good. The Bud light sucked because....well...it was Bud light. 

My wife and girls got pizza....as did I....that was very good. Pizza was better than Traks. Only change id make is to put the pepperoni on top of the cheese...I like it cooked. 

Our wait time seemed normal for a sit down restaurant so no complaints there.

As for the real only con...the acoustics. The sound/echoes in that building pert near gave me vertigo. My youngest daughter who is sensitive to sound, but typically able to tolerate it, spent the evening with her head buried in my wife's lap. 

For that single con, we will not go back. I'll order pizza and sandwiches for takeout, but no more dine in. And it wasn't that busy....so I can only imagine what it could be like.


----------



## jmaddog8807

GVDocHoliday said:


> Took the family there Wednesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the real only con...the acoustics. The sound/echoes in that building pert near gave me vertigo. My youngest daughter who is sensitive to sound, but typically able to tolerate it, spent the evening with her head buried in my wife's lap.
> 
> For that single con, we will not go back. I'll order pizza and sandwiches for takeout, but no more dine in. And it wasn't that busy....so I can only imagine what it could be like.


That's really good feedback though. Maybe someone should give them a call and a heads up. They probably just overlooked that. Some sounds barriers hanging from the ceiling could do a lot of good.


----------



## The Ghettoblaster

Thanks for the info HungryHollow and GVDoc.


----------



## stickbow shooter

It will all get worked out in time.


----------



## hungryhollow

I can put up with a lot if they get Guinness on tap.


----------



## jr28schalm

GVDocHoliday said:


> Took the family there Wednesday evening.
> 
> Asked the waitress for a drink menu and got a deer in the headlights looks. Do you have Guinness?
> 
> No...
> 
> Killian's?
> 
> No...
> 
> Awkward silence as I expectes her 2 questions ago to start listing off what they had.
> 
> I played it safe on the food, got the club sandwich, it was very good. Fries were very good. The Bud light sucked because....well...it was Bud light.
> 
> My wife and girls got pizza....as did I....that was very good. Pizza was better than Traks. Only change id make is to put the pepperoni on top of the cheese...I like it cooked.
> 
> Our wait time seemed normal for a sit down restaurant so no complaints there.
> 
> As for the real only con...the acoustics. The sound/echoes in that building pert near gave me vertigo. My youngest daughter who is sensitive to sound, but typically able to tolerate it, spent the evening with her head buried in my wife's lap.
> 
> For that single con, we will not go back. I'll order pizza and sandwiches for takeout, but no more dine in. And it wasn't that busy....so I can only imagine what it could be like.


Thanks for the report, Super bads pizza Vs New deer horn?


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## GVDocHoliday

jr28schalm said:


> Thanks for the report, Super bads pizza Vs New deer horn?


Never had Superbads. Big Al's is my choice.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Bridge will be out until mid to late January according to the Manistee advocate news paper.


----------



## stickbow shooter

One bit of good news.


----------



## hungryhollow

I sure hope they can rebuild that fast.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Some idiot placed 7 bottles of (what ever) in front of the cafe in Irons yesterday. They wrote Toxic on them. The Hazmatt crew was there along with State Police and County boys. Our little towns are turning to S hitholes fast.


----------



## JimP

.....UPDATE ON THE COOLEY BRIDGE REPAIR on M-55.....
Repair was originally scheduled to be completed by Nov 3.
MDOT has notified Manistee County that the project has been delayed and that they anticipate that the project will not be completed and the M-55 detour will not be lifted until mid-January 2020.

Due to the significant snow events, the number of weather related traffic crashes, and other safety concerns, the Manistee County Road Commission has also closed Low Bridge Road to all vehicular traffic for the winter effective November 6th.

Contact the MCRC Manager at 231-889-0000 if you have any questions regarding the closure of Low Bridge Road, and contact the MDOT Traverse City Transportation Service Center (TSC) at 231-941-1986 if you have any questions regarding the MDOT Cooley Bridge Project.


----------



## MossyHorns

JimP said:


> .....UPDATE ON THE COOLEY BRIDGE REPAIR on M-55.....
> Repair was originally scheduled to be completed by Nov 3.
> MDOT has notified Manistee County that the project has been delayed and that they anticipate that the project will not be completed and the M-55 detour will not be lifted until mid-January 2020.
> 
> Due to the significant snow events, the number of weather related traffic crashes, and other safety concerns, the Manistee County Road Commission has also closed Low Bridge Road to all vehicular traffic for the winter effective November 6th.
> 
> Contact the MCRC Manager at 231-889-0000 if you have any questions regarding the closure of Low Bridge Road, and contact the MDOT Traverse City Transportation Service Center (TSC) at 231-941-1986 if you have any questions regarding the MDOT Cooley Bridge Project.


Low Bridge Road is used as a snowmobile trail starting Dec 1st, but isn't that road seasonal anyway?


----------



## steelslam

i'm done up in that area till march of next year. hoping that the bridge will be open by then. the low bridge route was a muddy mess that last time i went that way in sept.


----------



## Bud man

Anyone been to the ******* Yatch Club lately? Curious if the wait time for food has improved.


----------



## Spardon

So I may have tried to go through Low Bridge on the 14th following behind the Fed Ex Express truck. As I pulled off 55 and saw the road closed barriers a guy in an explorer was coming from the other way and stopped to talk to the Fed Ex guy, and then me. Told me there was a truck down there with his trailer jackknifed off the road, and he was just barely able to make it by.

I wanted to go down and take a picture, but had to get to camp. Which one of you guys was that? 

I went to the ******* Yacht Club back in mid-October and service was horrible. I was sitting at the bar and no less than 3 employees were going back and forth and never even looked my way. Turns out the guy eating next to me was the cook eating his shift meal and finally yelled at one of the girls to wait on me  So yeah, I haven't been back. Talked to a few people at Traks and they said the same thing about it.


----------



## hungryhollow

Has the Dublin store started rebuilding yet? I hope they got all their permits worked out.


----------



## stickbow shooter

hungryhollow said:


> Has the Dublin store started rebuilding yet? I hope they got all their permits worked out.


They claim they will breaking ground early next month. Waiting on zoning paper work. They have been clearing trees to make a bigger parking areas.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I went to the dump Saturday right around noon. I caught myself making a left hand turn out of there to go get some chicken and a cherry fritter from the general store.

I think a little bit of me died when I realized I can't get my chicken and Cherry fritter on Saturday mornings for another seven months.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## koditten

I can't "like" that post. 

Time goes by pretty quick. I'm looking forwards to the new store, too.


----------



## hungryhollow

stickbow shooter said:


> They claim they will breaking ground early next month. Waiting on zoning paper work. They have been clearing trees to make a bigger parking areas.


 Thank you. Hope they start soon.


----------



## Steve

https://www.fox17online.com/fischer-family-has-big-plans-for-dublin-general-store


----------



## hungryhollow

Looks good. I hope it's open when I get there for mushroom season.


----------



## Ojh

Looks great, right down to the retro texaco pumps. Looks like our old store, not all modern chrome & glass. Very tasteful.


----------



## Tracker01

https://upnorthlive.com/news/local/detour-on-cooley-bridge-in-manistee-county-to-be-lifted-thursday


----------



## hungryhollow

Tracker01 said:


> https://upnorthlive.com/news/local/detour-on-cooley-bridge-in-manistee-county-to-be-lifted-thursday


 That should make life easier for a lot of folks.


----------



## Spardon

hungryhollow said:


> That should make life easier for a lot of folks.


Yes it did. Was nice to drive over it today.


----------



## stickbow shooter

They will be starting the footings for Dublin Store either today or twomarro.


----------



## hungryhollow

Thanks for the update


----------



## 1302berkey

Any local people have updates or pics of the construction on the Dublin store? I love the area but I'm 250 miles away sure do miss the store being there.


----------



## stickbow shooter

1302berkey said:


> Any local people have updates or pics of the construction on the Dublin store? I love the area but I'm 250 miles away sure do miss the store being there.


Just broke ground today.


----------



## hungryhollow

They better hurry


----------



## hungryhollow

There isn't snow in Dublin?


----------



## stickbow shooter

hungryhollow said:


> There isn't snow in Dublin?


We lost it all, but it snowed last night. Got around 4 inches.


----------



## FREEPOP

Huh
Harrison had 2-4 inches at 10 am yesterday.


----------



## stickbow shooter

FREEPOP said:


> Huh
> Harrison had 2-4 inches at 10 am yesterday.


Don't know what to tell you. But we only have 4 inches on the ground right now where I'm at. It didn't start snowing hard here until 10 pm.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Looks like 6 " overall so far.


----------



## hungryhollow

That's more like it.


----------



## 1302berkey

stickbow shooter said:


> Just broke ground today.
> View attachment 475629


Thanks Stickbow, we've been vacationing up there for 20 years (or more). Five years ago we bought five acres half a mile up the road. Someday soon maybe we can build cabin. Hope to see you someday up on the river or around the store. Thanks again.


----------



## hungryhollow

How goes the Dublin Store rebuild?


----------



## The Ghettoblaster

Concrete footings were poured last week, along with at least some of the walls.


----------



## jr28schalm

Any news on the scum bags that wrecked alot of my meals last season.


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> Any news on the scum bags that wrecked alot of my meals last season.


Nope, cops say still doing test.


----------



## hungryhollow

The Ghettoblaster said:


> Concrete footings were poured last week, along with at least some of the walls.


 Thank You


----------



## steelslam

Any news on the scum bags that wrecked alot of my meals last season

what's this about. any pictures of the re-building at dublin store.


----------



## stickbow shooter

steelslam said:


> Any news on the scum bags that wrecked alot of my meals last season
> 
> what's this about. any pictures of the re-building at dublin store.


He wanted to know if anyone had been charged yet in torching the store.


----------



## Quig7557

It
Looks like some undergrowth is going in.


----------



## hungryhollow

It doesn't look like much has been done. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Four walls are poured,working on septic and plumbing.


----------



## hungryhollow

O good.


----------



## Ojh

I'm following along with great interest, the odd pic is much appreciated. Many of us are unable to drive past it, the pictures and description mean a lot to us, thanks.


----------



## hungryhollow

Ojh said:


> I'm following along with great interest, the odd pic is much appreciated. Many of us are unable to drive past it, the pictures and description mean a lot to us, thanks.


 This, thanks guys.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## jr28schalm

Cant wait to tear up some chicken from there


----------



## stickbow shooter

Christ sakes guys give them a brake, $ hit happens. They are shooting for sometime in May. Troubles with permits and a greedy neighbor held them up.


----------



## hungryhollow

stickbow shooter said:


> Christ sakes guys give them a brake, $ hit happens. They are shooting for sometime in May. Troubles with permits and a greedy neighbor held them up.


 There is a story in there that I would like to here.


----------



## stickbow shooter

hungryhollow said:


> There is a story in there that I would like to here.


It was over easement rights to a house in back of store. Why they raised concerns now , one can only guess $$$$.They get plowed by Fischers for free, and snow gets shoveled for free. And they have been driving threw the parking lot for ever.


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> Christ sakes guys give them a brake, $ hit happens. They are shooting for sometime in May. Troubles with permits and a greedy neighbor held them up.


**** I'll give then to October 1st. Lol


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> It was over easement rights to a house in back of store. Why they raised concerns now , one can only guess $$$$.They get plowed by Fischers for free, and snow gets shoveled for free. And they have been driving threw the parking lot for ever.


Nothing is free..lol


----------



## hungryhollow

stickbow shooter said:


> It was over easement rights to a house in back of store. Why they raised concerns now , one can only guess $$$$.They get plowed by Fischers for free, and snow gets shoveled for free. And they have been driving threw the parking lot for ever.


 That's sad.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE

I’m guessing September


----------



## bowjack

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> I’m guessing September


Anyone ever watch how long it takes for a Dollar General to be up and running after construction begins? I'm guessing they are a few weeks behind schedule is all.


----------



## Treven

Do they have the floor slab in? If they want it done by May and the floor slab is in, I could see that, no prob. This doesn’t have to be intricately finished out inside, like say, a medical office building or school.


----------



## riverbob

They ain't that far behind, im still waiting for them to start, to fix the DAM roads


----------



## Ojh

The weather has been agreeable up there hasn't it? I heard you've had maybe 80" so far? Looks like they are moving right along with the steel, Lookin good!


----------



## jr28schalm

If running by july 4th I'll be happy.


----------



## jr28schalm

Any updates?


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> Any updates?


They were still working on the roof today when I went by.


----------



## bowjack

What stickbow, no pictures?


----------



## stickbow shooter

bowjack said:


> What stickbow, no pictures?


No lol,not this time.


----------



## bowjack

Awe darn, now I got to drive all the way from Brethren just to see.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

bowjack said:


> Awe darn, now I got to drive all the way from Brethren just to see.


Brethren? Such a sprawling metropolis. It's my favorite area on earth.


----------



## stickbow shooter




----------



## Ojh

Wow!, its huge! they moved it!
Thats quite the stepladder you took the picture from, did you get help setting it up?


----------



## stickbow shooter

Ojh said:


> Wow!, its huge! they moved it!
> Thats quite the stepladder you took the picture from, did you get help setting it up?


Lol stole the pick off of there site. Don't know who had the drone. It is going to be something like 40,000 sq .


----------



## hungryhollow

I like it!


----------



## PRU2

Drive through window for the chicken?


----------



## hungryhollow

PRU2 said:


> Drive through window for the chicken?


 And beer?


----------



## bowjack

Thanks stickbow! Saved me the drive.


----------



## Treven

PRU2 said:


> Drive through window for the chicken?


That’d be ‘Merica for sure!


----------



## stickbow shooter

So long Old Hardware.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Yet another change for my old stomping grounds.


----------



## Bob Hunter

stickbow shooter said:


> So long Old Hardware.
> View attachment 504827


----------



## Bob Hunter

I


Trophy Specialist said:


> Yet another change for my old stomping grounds.


I saw that yesterday on my way home. Oh how i miss those foil wrapped double bacon breakfast sandwiches!


----------



## Steve

Anybody know what, if anything, is going back up there?


----------



## stickbow shooter

Steve said:


> Anybody know what, if anything, is going back up there?


Haven't heard. There is rumors of storage units going in next to Annie's. And rumors of car wash getting torn down to make way for a hardware store. I find that one hard to believe though.


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> Haven't heard. There is rumors of storage units going in next to Annie's. And rumors of car wash getting torn down to make way for a hardware store. I find that one hard to believe though.


Wtf, where would a guy wash his toys at?


----------



## hungryhollow

When one of you locals go by the Dublin store how about some photos. I for one like to see the progress. Thanks.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I guess there not tearing down the car wash but instead turning the building into a hardware store. Going to be a weird lay out.


----------



## stickbow shooter

jr28schalm said:


> Wtf, where would a guy wash his toys at?


The river lol.


----------



## Treven

Steve said:


> Anybody know what, if anything, is going back up there?


Can’t imagine many would want to deal with the EPA hassle of a previous gas station. Especially in Wellston.


----------



## bowjack

Treven said:


> Can’t imagine many would want to deal with the EPA hassle of a previous gas station. Especially in Wellston.


Looked like they were digging up the old tanks when I drove by there the other day.


----------



## Treven

Cool, hopefully somebody got some EPA help-money, then.


----------



## jr28schalm

Looks like the EPA got treven..


----------



## stickbow shooter

hungryhollow said:


> Is construction of the Dublin store still going on? The virus hasn't stopped the new building has it?


Still going on. They are doing cement work finished the sewers and I believe there is a electrical crew there


----------



## hungryhollow

Thank you. goody goody goody!


----------



## hungryhollow

Is construction on the Dublin Store still going on? I am going to miss mushroom season this year because of the virus. Darn it.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Not much been going on, waiting on inspections.


----------



## Quig7557

Floor isn’t poured, I talked to a lady, might have been a owner. Permits and inspections are holding them up, no idea of a opening date.
Usually inspection required in 48 hours, then you can move on without it.


----------



## Rasputin

I can't imagine what is holding up an inspector that is more important than this. Sheesh. Probably a power play, typical.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## koditten

Thanks for the update.

Kinda worries me. I hope it's not gonna be another ******* dollar store. It sure looks like one at this phase.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Quig7557 said:


> Floor isn’t poured, I talked to a lady, might have been a owner. Permits and inspections are holding them up, no idea of a opening date.
> Usually inspection required in 48 hours, then you can move on without it.


The floor was poured on the 18th.


----------



## stickbow shooter

koditten said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Kinda worries me. I hope it's not gonna be another ******* dollar store. It sure looks like one at this phase.


Dollar store ? It's The Dubin store trust me lol.


----------



## Quig7557

GVDocHoliday said:


> The floor was poured on the 18th.


Well that’s good, I thought I was seeing piles of sand inside


----------



## Burt Davis

Anyone know what’s going on with D-loop in Wellston? Swung by there twice in the last week and it’s been closed, tried calling and the phones disconnected. Always liked that shop, be a shame if it closed.

-Burt


----------



## Brien maeder

Burt Davis said:


> Anyone know what’s going on with D-loop in Wellston? Swung by there twice in the last week and it’s been closed, tried calling and the phones disconnected. Always liked that shop, be a shame if it closed.
> 
> -Burt


It’s been closed for at least the last year. I went in when they first started the owner gave my son a hat a fly box and six flys of his choice always stopped and grabbed something even if I didn’t need it


----------



## lambton

Any status updates on the New Dublin General Store? Any pics available? Really hoping its coming along and getting close.


----------



## stickbow shooter

lambton said:


> Any status updates on the New Dublin General Store? Any pics available? Really hoping its coming along and getting close.


My son goes back to work on the 10th to start setting up the inside. Shooting for 31st opening. Fingers crossed.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Well I don't see them opening by the end of the month. Lots of work happening, but still lots to do. Nobody is setting up inside yet, I believe they were a little ahead of themselves.


----------



## Bomba

Burt Davis said:


> Anyone know what’s going on with D-loop in Wellston? Swung by there twice in the last week and it’s been closed, tried calling and the phones disconnected. Always liked that shop, be a shame if it closed.
> 
> -Burt


Sign this past weekend said new owners, new name coming August 1st.


----------



## Brien maeder

Bomba said:


> Sign this past weekend said new owners, new name coming August 1st.


I wish them the best I’ll stop in every chance I get but pappys is first stop for me


----------



## JimP

A bit late to post, but another one bites the dust, Super Bad's in Dublin.
Guess the next closest Pizza is ******* Yacht Club, Zeppi's or Trax.


----------



## TK81

JimP said:


> A bit late to post, but another one bites the dust, Super Bad's in Dublin.
> Guess the next closest Pizza is ******* Yacht Club, Zeppi's or Trax.


End of an era kind of. I can't imagine how much money our crew has spent in those 35 years in his establishments. He really did a great job. Makes me sad.


----------



## U of M Fan

TK81 said:


> End of an era kind of. I can't imagine how much money our crew has spent in those 35 years in his establishments. He really did a great job. Makes me sad.


Yep, I feel your pain. It seems like every year we go to the Yoop another restaurant or bar is gone. Can’t imagine what it’s gonna look like after everything that’s happened this year.


----------



## stickbow shooter

U of M Fan said:


> Yep, I feel your pain. It seems like every year we go to the Yoop another restaurant or bar is gone. Can’t imagine what it’s gonna look like after everything that’s happened this year.


I haven't heard of any this year so far,but I'm sure there are some in that area.


----------



## Tracker01

Pretty sure Zeppi's is closed too. As the signage is down from the building.


JimP said:


> A bit late to post, but another one bites the dust, Super Bad's in Dublin.
> Guess the next closest Pizza is ******* Yacht Club, Zeppi's or Trax.


----------



## reflex2004

Any updates on Dublin general reopening?


----------



## Bud man

Tracker01 said:


> Pretty sure Zeppi's is closed too. As the signage is down from the building.


Zeppi's is closed. She decided time to retire.


----------



## stickbow shooter

reflex2004 said:


> Any updates on Dublin general reopening?


I believe they are putting in the asphalt today. Getting close but still alot to do.


----------



## reflex2004

Thanks. Headed that way Thursday thru Saturday. Doesn't sound like it will be ready by then.


----------



## stickbow shooter

reflex2004 said:


> Thanks. Headed that way Thursday thru Saturday. Doesn't sound like it will be ready by then.


Lol nope, we wish.


----------



## reflex2004

It was a good thought atleast. Lol


----------



## PRU2

Talked to a contractor working on the site on Monday 8/31, and he said they were trying to open this weekend. but he shook his head and said I don't think so still a lot to do but close


----------



## stickbow shooter

PRU2 said:


> Talked to a contractor working on the site on Monday 8/31, and he said they were trying to open this weekend. but he shook his head and said I don't think so still a lot to do but close


Looking like Next weekend.


----------



## Ojh

I'm jonesin for some jerky, we're heading up there the 18th and looking forward to the new store - its been 2 years since I had some of their jerky.


----------



## jr28schalm

stickbow shooter said:


> Looking like Next weekend.


Shet, I might have to call off a few days


----------



## Bomba

store is stocked, shelves are full. But they were still working on the front outside this weekend.. asked a contractor when they were going to open and he was guessing next weekend.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Get your Jerky and Chicken funds in order. Next Wednesday Sept 23 the store will be open .


----------



## koditten

Excellent!


----------



## seabass810

Just in time for my fall steelhead trips. There goes a couple hundred dollars


----------



## salmon_slayer06

any still smoking fish in the area?


----------



## 1302berkey

The Dublin General Store is opening today!!


----------



## fishdip

salmon_slayer06 said:


> any still smoking fish in the area?


M55 market has pretty good smoked whitefish.


----------



## Ojh

I was at the Grand Opening in Dublin, the store is beautiful and spacious, the centerfold is their meat section and it was huge! Packed with all the meats they prepared, thousands of pounds pounds of it! We loaded up for the 2 weeks we were there and went back Saturday to purchase to take home and the entire meat section was bare! Nothing left but a few sticks of summer sausage that I already purchased! The entire jerky case was stone empty, not a scrap of any thing left, no meat sticks, no meat stick pieces, no hot dogs - nothing, their entire stock they had been making waiting to open was sold!
I tip my internet hat to the owners, they did it right! Congratulations.


----------

